# Balotelli è un giocatore del Milan. Martedì le visite.



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che dovrebbe essere di 10 milioni. Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio, 3 milioni. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Schifo, pietà, pena e pura incompetenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto (la cifra non si sa). Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Bentornato al capitale dormiente, il club riapre i battenti


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Colpaccio...al cuore, allo stomaco e ai testicoli. Vergogna!!!


----------



## chicagousait (24 Agosto 2015)

Assurdo, assurdo, assurdo... nn trovo un senso a questa trattativa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto (la cifra non si sa). Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



*Secondo la GdS, Milan e Liverpool si divideranno lo stipendio di Balotelli (3M a testa). Il riscatto dovrebbe essere di 10M.*


----------



## Petrecte (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto (la cifra non si sa). Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Ehhhh ma non c'è malafede Nel geometra ....


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bentornato al capitale dormiente, il club riapre i battenti


Tessera numero 1 è di preb 


La mia o la tua erano o la 2 o la 3 


Detto questo, io gli do ancora fiducia, per tutti i motivi che ho già spiegato. Alla prima partita giocata senza impegno, per me sarà fuori.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2015)

Dopo lo scempio visto ieri sul campo, ecco la batosta definitiva sul mercato. Mamma mia che pena.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli se gestito in un certo modo mi va pure bene ma prima servivano almeno due centrocampisti di qualità..


----------



## Snake (24 Agosto 2015)

solo una mente malata poteva partorire una porcata del genere, sono disgustato, disgustato, ne ho le palle piene di questo modo di fare.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che dovrebbe essere di 10 milioni. Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio, 3 milioni. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS, Milan e Liverpool si divideranno lo stipendio di Balotelli (3M a testa). Il riscatto dovrebbe essere di 10M.*



Adesso sì che siamo da scudetto ..


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Sognavamo Ibrahimovic. Ci ritroviamo con Balotelli.

E' come passare da Monica Bellucci a Rosy Bindi.


----------



## mrsmit (24 Agosto 2015)

Noi perdiamo le partite a centrocampo e quindi acquistiamo un mezzo attaccante........ 
Bene mi fa piacere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS, Milan e Liverpool si divideranno lo stipendio di Balotelli (3M a testa). Il riscatto dovrebbe essere di 10M.*



Continuo ad essere molto perplesso


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Agosto 2015)

Mihalovic il campionato non lo finisce, che vergogna


----------



## bmb (24 Agosto 2015)

Farà 30 gol.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che dovrebbe essere di 10 milioni. Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio, 3 milioni. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Il brand in Asia impazzisce, sta arrivando alle stelle. Tutti vogliono comprare il profumo con le facce di Bertolacci e Balotelli sopra


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Farà 30 gol.



Isco
Balo Ibra


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2015)

Con queste premesse sul campo e questo tipo di giocatori che insistiamo a comprare, la quotazione in borsa la facciamo tra 30 anni


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma è vero che questa testa calda di Balotelli, può tagliare il posto a Luiz Adriano? Sarebbe un altra scelta da pazzi... non capisco il motivo


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Col centrocampo che abbiamo dentro un altro attaccante, perché? semplice sfizio, nome che fa discutere, prestito gratuito , riscatto a 10 ml, un ex, la società non poteva farselo scappare.
E ora si parlerà di Balotelli altri 2-3 giorni che il centrocampo sta bene come sta.
Galliani è pazzesco, he did it again (con i SOLDI).


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2015)

Io non ho parole. Non ne usciremo mai. Se sarà un'altra stagione fallimentare (fuori dai primi tre posti) la testa di Galliani sarebbe il MINIMO.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che dovrebbe essere di 10 milioni. Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio, 3 milioni. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS, Milan e Liverpool si divideranno lo stipendio di Balotelli (3M a testa). Il riscatto dovrebbe essere di 10M.*



Operazione che economicamente non ci danneggia, anzi. Venduto a 20M, riscatto forse a 10M con uno stipendio che sicuro non sarà superiore ai 3-3,5M. Il problema saranno i danni nello spogliatoio. E quelli in campo, con il suo solito atteggiamento.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2015)

Galliani agisce in malafede. BASTA.

Qualcuno lo deve uccidere.


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Operazione che economicamente non ci danneggia, anzi. Venduto a 20M, riscatto forse a 10M con uno stipendio che sicuro non sarà superiore ai 3-3,5M. Il problema saranno i danni nello spogliatoio. E quelli in campo, con il suo solito atteggiamento.


Quando giocherà con Cerci, essendo due teste fuori posto, sarà uno spasso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Sinisa ha avvisato Balotelli. "In allenamento dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l'ultimo ad andartene. Dovrai dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti troverai le tue valige fuori da milanello". Anche Berlusconi, secondo il Corriere della Sera, lo ha avvisato: "Tagliati la cresta! E se sbaglierai anche stavolta, dovrai guardarti soprattutto dall'ira dei tifosi"*


----------



## Sanji (24 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo sia la gravosa tassa da pagare a Raiola per arrivare ad Ibra... Altrimenti sarebbe assurdo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2015)

Malafede.
Sono stanco delle prese in giro, non seguirò più il calcio finchè ci sono questi dirigenti a infangare il Milan.


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che dovrebbe essere di 10 milioni. Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio, 3 milioni. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



ecco la mossa che cambierà gli equilibri del campionato italiano. Il nuovo regista del milan: Balotelli!


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2015)

Operazione da no comment. Purtroppo esclude Ibra, quindi a meno che non arrivino trequartista e centrocampista di alto livello ci aspetta un'altra stagione penosa


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Sinisa ha avvisato Balotelli. "In allenamento dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l'ultimo ad andartene. Dovrai dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti troverai le tue valige fuori da milanello". Anche Berlusconi, secondo il Corriere della Sera, lo ha avvisato: "Tagliati la cresta! E se sbaglierai anche stavolta, dovrai guardarti soprattutto dall'ira dei tifosi"*




Tutte chiacchiere. E' da quando ha 19 anni che lo avvisano. C'hanno provato tutti. E' addirittura peggiorato.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Agosto 2015)

E sù e giù e tric e trac come dicono a Napoli.. queste sono operazioni da mercenari non
da dirigenti che vogliono costruire una squadra di calcio..


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia la gravosa tassa da pagare a Raiola per arrivare ad Ibra... Altrimenti sarebbe assurdo...



E' l'unica vera ragione che darebbe un senso a questa operazione.


----------



## danykz (24 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente un bel colpo! Vi assicuriamo un'ottima riserva a soli 3 mln e con i soldi che risparmieremo da ibra , si potrà prendere un buon centrocampista!


----------



## Pivellino (24 Agosto 2015)

Considerato che Galliani fa l'esatto opposto di quello che chiediamo ci sarebbe da cominciare a farsi qualche domanda e magari iniziare a chiedere le punte


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

Non resta che tifare contro anche quest'anno.


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia la gravosa tassa da pagare a Raiola per arrivare ad Ibra... Altrimenti sarebbe assurdo...



Mi sembra anche illogico. Questa è l'ultima chance per Balotelli, e Raiola lo mette in squadra con Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Ibra, Menez? Con il solo campionato vedrebbe il campo pochissimo. Purtroppo verrà a fare il titolare


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Agosto 2015)

ma berlusconi? bah forse veramente non conta piu nulla lui.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutte chiacchiere. E' da quando ha 19 anni che lo avvisano. C'hanno provato tutti. E' addirittura peggiorato.



Sisi, non cambierà mai, se non hai testa non ce l'avrai mai. Cassano è l'esempio perfetto, da quando ha 18 anni provano a cambiarlo, ne ha quasi 35 e non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non resta che tifare contro anche quest'anno.


Tanto serve a poco. Dobbiamo solo augurare i peggiori mali a Galliani e Berlusconi che non lo ha mai fatto fuori.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi sembra anche illogico. Questa è l'ultima chance per Balotelli, e Raiola lo mette in squadra con Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Ibra, Menez? Con il solo campionato vedrebbe il campo pochissimo. Purtroppo verrà a fare il titolare



A Raiola interessa prendere la percentuale che gli viene riconosciuta a ogni trasferimento e rinnovo di contratto.
Il resto gli frega poco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, non cambierà mai, se non hai testa non ce l'avrai mai. Cassano è l'esempio perfetto, da quando ha 18 anni provano a cambiarlo, ne ha quasi 35 e non è cambiato nulla.


Ma poi parlano di "gestione", "se viene gestito bene". Questo è stato allenato dai migliori allenatori d'europa, a partire da Mourinho fino a Rodgers (che secondo me è un signor allenatore, al quale gli hanno smantellato mezza squadra). Se non lo hanno saputo gestire loro, c'è solo da rassegnarsi e lasciarlo andare per la sua strada, ma purtroppo ci sono ancora pseudo-dirigenti che gli offrono un contratto, che vergogna.


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sognavamo Ibrahimovic. Ci ritroviamo con Balotelli.
> 
> E' come passare da Monica Bellucci a Rosy Bindi.



ahahah fantastica questa!


----------



## bmb (24 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Isco
> Balo Ibra



Poesia. 

Preferirei però:

Modric De Jong
Bonaventura
Bacca Ibra Balo


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

I nostri polli li conosco benissimo


----------



## Fabregas (24 Agosto 2015)

Ridicoli...


----------



## 2515 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sognavamo Ibrahimovic. Ci ritroviamo con Balotelli.
> 
> E' come passare da Monica Bellucci a Rosy Bindi.



Ieri a pranzo ho fatto lo STESSO PARAGONE a mio padre, ma al posto della Bellucci ho usato la Canalis.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Agosto 2015)

E' giovane diamogli fiducia, deve solo mettere la testa a posto...


----------



## Sanji (24 Agosto 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi sembra anche illogico. Questa è l'ultima chance per Balotelli, e Raiola lo mette in squadra con Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Ibra, Menez? Con il solo campionato vedrebbe il campo pochissimo. Purtroppo verrà a fare il titolare



Ma che ce frega che è l'ultima chance per Balotelli! Raiola prende commissioni ogni volta che un giocatore si muove anche a 0, non lo voleva nessuno, quindi il favore l'abbiamo fatto in primis a lui! 
Qua o arriva Ibra oppure davvero si fottessero loro i 10000 attaccanti che ci propinano in ogni sessione di mercato e tutti i centrocampisti "doppioni" e mediocri che abbiamo in squadra...


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Poesia.
> 
> Preferirei però:
> 
> ...



Amen fratello


----------



## joecole (24 Agosto 2015)

Rodrigo Ely, il rinnovo di Abate e ora il ritorno di Balo.... le tasse a Raiola le abbiamo pagate se ora non arriva Ibra io mi candido preventivamente al ban da parte degli amministratori del forum perché il 1° settembre ho paura di cosa mi verrebbe da scrivere di poco leggibile!!!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2015)

Lo riapriamo questo topic del giocatore o no? 
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ho corretto


----------



## [email protected] (24 Agosto 2015)

ma al solo pensiero di come se n'è andato e di quello che ha detto e che gli hanno detto come fa/fanno a farlo tornare???...........ok, ora mi do' un pizzicotto e mi sveglio da questo incubo.....no, niente, è la realtà


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Agosto 2015)

Tempo fa ricordo che Barbara, parlava di tagliare tutti i rapporti con Raiola e di non fare affari con lui, invece e' successo tutto il contrario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno lo dice in maniera ironica, ma credo sia il momento di parlarne seriamente sulla malafede di Galliani. Questa operazione per me è la prova ultima e definitiva. Credo ci sia qualcosa addirittura di "loschissimo" dietro certe cose, datemi del pazzo, ma veramente sta cosa di Balotelli è fuori da ogni logica, se poi ci aggiungiamo tutte le robe degli ultimi anni insieme...


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non ho parole. Non ne usciremo mai. Se sarà un'altra stagione fallimentare (fuori dai primi tre posti) la testa di Galliani sarebbe il MINIMO.



Non esiste alcun motivo logico per cui un giocatore svogliato, richiesto da nessuna squadra in tutta Europa, che ha completamente saltato la preparazione estiva, storicamente dannoso per atteggiamenti in campo e fuori, debba approdare in una squadra piena zeppa di attaccanti che vorrebbe (?) rilanciarsi una volta per tutte

Malafede


----------



## Cizzu (24 Agosto 2015)

Io non capisco tutto questo diniego per un'operazione che francamente mi sembra tutt'altro che stupida.


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che dovrebbe essere di 10 milioni. Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio, 3 milioni. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



a questo punto penso che la trattativa con mr bee non sia MAI esistita, è impossibile pensare di rilanciarsi con un mercato del genere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: prestito secco, è fatta*


----------



## Morghot (24 Agosto 2015)

Vabbè ma è un di più che potrà magari tornare utile... alla fine non ci abbiamo speso niente e di certo non viene a fare il titolare, magari se lo meriterà in futuro ma ora come ora non è di certo un dramma... il dramma è non aver ancor preso nessuno a centrocampo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a questo punto penso che la trattativa con mr bee non sia MAI esistita, è impossibile pensare di rilanciarsi con un mercato del genere.



Ci avranno pure preso in giro com mr.bee
Il berlusca ha oramai terminato l Ital milan.
Roba da accapponare la pelle


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, Mario Balotelli è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. L'ormai ex Liverpool nella giornata di domani, Martedì, effettuerà le visite mediche. Balotelli torna in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che dovrebbe essere di 10 milioni. Il Milan pagherà metà ingaggio, 3 milioni. L'altra metà spetterà al Liverpool.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Sinisa ha avvisato Balotelli. "In allenamento dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l'ultimo ad andartene. Dovrai dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti troverai le tue valige fuori da milanello". Anche Berlusconi, secondo il Corriere della Sera, lo ha avvisato: "Tagliati la cresta! E se sbaglierai anche stavolta, dovrai guardarti soprattutto dall'ira dei tifosi"*



Ogni volta le stesse parole.



Sanji ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia la gravosa tassa da pagare a Raiola per arrivare ad Ibra... Altrimenti sarebbe assurdo...



Rinnovo folle ad Abate + contratto a Ely svincolato dalla Serie B + Balotelli. Altro che Ibra,dovrebbe portarci Messi con queste tasse.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Agosto 2015)

N


Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Mihalovic il campionato non lo finisce, che vergogna


 Neanche Mihajlovic è riuscito a imporsi, al suo arrivo sembrava capitan testosterone e invece niente. Berluscone continua a fare il maschio alpha della fava. Morirà fissato con gli attaccanti, possibilmente anche mediatici (nel suo stile). Comprerebbe solo quelli.


Admin ha scritto:


> Tutte chiacchiere. E' da quando ha 19 anni che lo avvisano. C'hanno provato tutti. E' addirittura peggiorato.


Verità. Pensano di cambiare una persona con una frasina? Lui dovrebbe forse "spaventarsi"? A quello non frega niente, meno ancora degli altri. Ma Galliani Berlusca e gli altri lo sanno, sono le solite dichiarazioni false di un mondo falso.


Butcher ha scritto:


> Non resta che tifare contro anche quest'anno.


È ancora troppo presto, ma per me è una scelta assolutamente percorribile anche quest anno.


Louis Gara ha scritto:


> I nostri polli li conosco benissimo


 Ci avevi visto giusto. Galliani conosce veramente 2 giocatori, da ribadire all infinito


----------



## Isao (24 Agosto 2015)

La squadra più teatrale al mondo. Prossimamente anche nei cinema.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*


----------



## Franz64 (24 Agosto 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo dice in maniera ironica, ma credo sia il momento di parlarne seriamente sulla malafede di Galliani. Questa operazione per me è la prova ultima e definitiva. Credo ci sia qualcosa addirittura di "loschissimo" dietro certe cose, datemi del pazzo, ma veramente sta cosa di Balotelli è fuori da ogni logica, se poi ci aggiungiamo tutte le robe degli ultimi anni insieme...



Ma quale losco o oscuro, qui è semplice incapacità e ignoranza. Galliani compra solo chi conosce lui (pochi), chi gli raccomandano i suoi amici procuratori, chi gli ordina SB (solo attaccanti). Raramente chi gli chiede il mister (Romagnoli)

Esaurite le 3 categorie Fester compra chi ha già venduto in passato (gli amori che non finiscono), altro non sa fare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a questo punto penso che la trattativa con mr bee non sia MAI esistita, è impossibile pensare di rilanciarsi con un mercato del genere.



Onestamente inizio a pensare che la storia dei capitali esteri di Berlusca non sia poi così infondata. Tutto ciò assumerebbe una sua logica con quel contesto.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*



Cioè se facesse bene non potremmo neanche tenerlo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*



Affare che assume sempre più i contorni della cialtronata/favore a Raiola.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Cioè Galliani è riuscito anche a fare peggio di quanto nessuno si sarebbe mai aspettato?


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*


Certi amori fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2015)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ma quale losco o oscuro, qui è semplice incapacità e ignoranza. Galliani compra solo chi conosce lui (pochi), chi gli raccomandano i suoi amici procuratori, chi gli ordina SB (solo attaccanti). Raramente chi gli chiede il mister (Romagnoli)
> 
> Esaurite le 3 categorie Fester compra chi ha già venduto in passato (gli amori che non finiscono), altro non sa fare



L'incapacità arriva fino a un certo punto. Per me ci sono in ballo tante cose che per ovvi motivi non riusciamo a capire a pieno visto che ci mancano alcuni elementi, ma non per questo non risultano chiari evidenti intrallazzi.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*



Senza diritto di riscatto, evidentemente ci credono molto nel suo recupero


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente inizio a pensare che la storia dei capitali esteri di Berlusca non sia poi così infondata. Tutto ciò assumerebbe una sua logica con quel contesto.



comincio a pensarlo anch'io


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Affare che assume sempre più i contorni della cialtronata/favore a Raiola.



Galliani. Da vomitare, scelte incredibili...non ho più parole


----------



## Gekyn (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*



Al posto di matri ci può stare, non posso credere che lo spaccino per il colpo di fine mercato, secondo me arriverà ancora un paio di giocatori


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cioè se facesse bene non potremmo neanche tenerlo?



Possibilità talmente risibile che non cambia nulla. Poi comunque il prossimo anno te lo tirano dietro per quanto non lo vogliono più vedere.


----------



## Isao (24 Agosto 2015)

In tutto questo Bee è scomparso. Nemmeno mezza parola dall'Asia. Nulla. Però tra 2 anni quotiamo il Milan a casaccio.


----------



## J&B (24 Agosto 2015)

Chissà se lo vedremo più il caro Bee


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Sky: prestito secco, è fatta*



OTTIMO. Speriamo che venga confermato. L'ipotesi di diritto di riscatto mi terrorizzerebbe.


----------



## miticotoro (24 Agosto 2015)

Sinceramente mi dispiace per il talento di Balotelli che è andato perso per i suoi comportamenti. 
Doveva reiniziare da una piccola, con un bel bagno di umiltà. 
Non vedo una pur minima parvenza di strategia nel mercato.
Mi viene da pensare che venga ripreso per far dimenticare il centrocampista o ibra. Oppure é il candidato perfetto assieme all'allenatore per fare il capro espiatorio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli NON ha talento. 

Balotelli calcia bene e basta


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*



Diciamo che il prestito secco è un po' meno terrorizzante. Ma è comunque un'operazione senza senso e che fa ribrezzo. Questo è quello che si ottiene con un dirigente incompetente. Solo che nelle società normali sarebbe stato cacciato da anni e anni, al Milan resta lì a spadroneggiare per motivi che sanno solo loro, ma che mi convinco ogni giorno di più siano poco limpidi.
Ovviamente le conseguenze le paghiamo solo noi, che vedremo una squadra con gli stessi reiterati problemi e un'altra stagione penosa. Se il loro intento è farsi odiare qualcuno li informi che ci sono riusciti benissimo ormai da anni. In tutto questo Bee è sparito...


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (24 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> OTTIMO. Speriamo che venga confermato. L'ipotesi di diritto di riscatto mi terrorizzerebbe.



mario arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto
milan e liverpool hanno trovato l'accordo per fare 50 e 50 sullo stipendio
e stanno trattando il prezzo del riscatto il milan lo vuole a 10 massimo il liverpool chiede 15
comunque io son felicissimo per il ritorno di mario ma lui non merita certi attacchi personali da parte dei tifosi...leggere certi attacchi gratuiti è disgustoso tanto piu che mario sta passando un momento personale triste per la scomparsa di suo papà a cui era legatissimo e ha bisogno d'affetto non di attacchi e insulti e mario li legge i forum

basta attaccarlo ragazzi diamogli fiducia e lui ci porta in champions


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> mario arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto
> milan e liverpool hanno trovato l'accordo per fare 50 e 50 sullo stipendio
> e stanno trattando il prezzo del riscatto il milan lo vuole a 10 massimo il liverpool chiede 15
> comunque io son felicissimo per il ritorno di mario ma lui non merita certi attacchi personali da parte dei tifosi...leggere certi attacchi gratuiti è disgustoso tanto piu che mario sta passando un momento personale triste per la scomparsa di suo papà a cui era legatissimo e ha bisogno d'affetto non di attacchi e insulti e mario li legge i forum
> ...



Lascia stare la Gazzetta dello Sport, non ne azzecca una.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*



.


----------



## Sanji (24 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> mario arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto
> milan e liverpool hanno trovato l'accordo per fare 50 e 50 sullo stipendio
> e stanno trattando il prezzo del riscatto il milan lo vuole a 10 massimo il liverpool chiede 15
> comunque io son felicissimo per il ritorno di mario ma lui non merita certi attacchi personali da parte dei tifosi...leggere certi attacchi gratuiti è disgustoso tanto piu che mario sta passando un momento personale triste per la scomparsa di suo papà a cui era legatissimo e ha bisogno d'affetto non di attacchi e insulti e mario li legge i forum
> ...


 [MENTION=1726]Sanji[/MENTION] basta spammare questo video


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Per me i prestiti secchi non hanno minimamente senso.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Balotelli NON ha talento.
> 
> Balotelli calcia bene e basta


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Agosto 2015)

Leggesse un po' meno i forum e i social e corresse un po' di più.
Da quando era un ragazzo prodigio all'Inter ad ora non è migliorato di una virgola, anzi sembra peggiorato.
Altro che Cassano, quello lì è ingestibile ma nei momenti di lucidità quando è in forma è un gran calciatore, questo è uno strapagato tirarigori


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, per piacere, qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi il senso di questa operazione (alla luce anche dell'assenza del diritto di riscatto!)? Sto diventando pazzo.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per piacere, qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi il senso di questa operazione (alla luce anche dell'assenza del diritto di riscatto!)? Sto diventando pazzo.



Idem. Cioè, metti caso che fa bene? E ovviamente, lo spero!


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per piacere, qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi il senso di questa operazione (alla luce anche dell'assenza del diritto di riscatto!)? Sto diventando pazzo.



Mi viene in mente l'ipotesi "favore a Raiola"

Voglio dire, a me personalmente va bene perché non rischiamo di tenercelo, ma per la società è assolutamente svantaggioso


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'incapacità arriva fino a un certo punto. Per me ci sono in ballo tante cose che per ovvi motivi non riusciamo a capire a pieno visto che ci mancano alcuni elementi, ma non per questo non risultano chiari evidenti intrallazzi.



Quoto c'è qualcosa dietro,troppo evidente
la speranza è che dietro c'è Ibra


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per piacere, qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi il senso di questa operazione (alla luce anche dell'assenza del diritto di riscatto!)? Sto diventando pazzo.



Non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Black1897 (24 Agosto 2015)

se hanno ripreso Balottelli significa che è una richiesta di Mihailovic..

il Milan di per se non lo avrebbe MAI ripreso..


----------



## Black1897 (24 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> In tutto questo Bee è scomparso. Nemmeno mezza parola dall'Asia. Nulla. Però tra 2 anni quotiamo il Milan a casaccio.



strano che sia scomparso subito dopo che sono falliti tutti gli obiettivi di mercato della Doyen, vero?


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Agosto 2015)

E' tutto bellissimo.
La partita di ieri
Soriano che sembra ci svolti la trattativa rifiutando di venire al Milan 
Balotelli
Witsel che stanno facendo di tutto per non prendere

Ora, statisticamente, qualche decisione buona la devi prendere anche andando a caso. Se non siamo al sabotaggio, io sto finendo le alternative


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> se hanno ripreso Balottelli significa che è una richiesta di Mihailovic..
> 
> il Milan di per se non lo avrebbe MAI ripreso..



Questo è stato solo l'ennesimo favore al nostro terzo A.D. segreto


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> leggere certi attacchi gratuiti è disgustoso tanto piu che mario sta passando un momento personale triste per la scomparsa di suo papà a cui era legatissimo
> 
> basta attaccarlo ragazzi diamogli fiducia e lui ci porta in champions



Talmente triste che non fa altro che postare giornalmente foto su Instagram sorridente e con la scritta "because i'm happy".


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> E' tutto bellissimo.
> La partita di ieri
> Soriano che sembra ci svolti la trattativa rifiutando di venire al Milan
> Balotelli
> ...



Concordo, possibile Galliani possa sbagliare qualsiasi colpo da qui a 7 giorni? da chi prende spunto???! il mago Otelma forse?


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> strano che sia scomparso subito dopo che sono falliti tutti gli obiettivi di mercato della Doyen, vero?



A dire il vero è tornato e ha firmato col Berlusca un nuovo accordo, in vista del closing


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Concordo, possibile Galliani possa sbagliare qualsiasi colpo da qui a 7 giorni? da chi prende spunto???! il mago Otelma forse?



Davvero, sto cercando di capire come sia possibile.
Quando le possibilità tipo "Giri di finanza, affaristi impegnati nella finanza romana nel Milan" o gombloddih del genere diventano più sensati della realtà, vuol dire che stiamo davvero per toccare il fondo.
(Il fondo sarà Boateng)


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2015)

E' la più squallida e viscida operazione di mercato della storia del Milan. Vergogna.
E non dite che sostituisce Matri, che tra l'altro non mi pare in procinto di andarsene.
Balotelli è stato l'alternativa ad Ibra. 
Hanno illuso i tifosi tutta l'estate, hanno costruito una squadra che poteva avere senso solo con la presenza dello svedese, e hanno avuto il coraggio di presentarsi con questo personaggio. Massimo disprezzo per galliani e ogni persona coinvolta in questa operazione.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS, Milan e Liverpool si divideranno lo stipendio di Balotelli (3M a testa). Il riscatto dovrebbe essere di 10M.*



O mio dio........


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' la più squallida e viscida operazione di mercato della storia del Milan. Vergogna.
> E non dite che sostituisce Matri, che tra l'altro non mi pare in procinto di andarsene.
> Balotelli è stato l'alternativa ad Ibra.
> Hanno illuso i tifosi tutta l'estate, hanno costruito una squadra che poteva avere senso solo con la presenza dello svedese, e hanno avuto il coraggio di presentarsi con questo personaggio. Massimo disprezzo per galliani e ogni persona coinvolta in questa operazione.



Per la società il prestito secco è un affare, hai preso un giocatore che conosci già a 0 e non lo riscatterai mai, i tifosi lo vedranno come una riserva migliore di Matri e tutti contenti e felici.
Matri non se ne andrà, lui e i suoi 2 mln l'anno, Balotelli invece sarà un'altra riserva pagata 3 mln per un anno, che come dici tu è un doppio colpo al cuore ai tifosi perché sostituisce pure Ibra (lo sapevano già, il teatrino ogni anno è inevitabile).
In sostanza che cosa succede, Balotelli e il suo contrattone insulso al posto di Niang e del punto interrogativo Menez, fine.
Fantastici comunque i tempi eh, hanno chiuso una trattativa insulsa di mezza giornata al 24 agosto perché prima ci doveva essere la telenovela Ibra.
Questa è malafede veramente, verso i tifosi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> O mio dio........



è notizia vecchia, quotate solo le ultime: 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*



.


----------



## varvez (24 Agosto 2015)

Eh no, perché allora mi tengo Matri. Se Balotelli (l’amore che non finisce) ritorna a sostituire il Bello del Calcio non ci stiamo. E sul web si capisce da che parte va il tifo, tranne quello della curva naturalmente, ormai abituata senza farsi troppo sentire a digerire qualsiasi cosa. Dunque è ufficiale, il Balo torna per un anno in prestito e la società ha pure il coraggio di presentarlo quasi come un colpo di mercato. No, dico io, ma la partita di ieri e gli ultimi due anni non hanno insegnato nulla? Ormai siamo al limite del pensiero losco… Non c’è apparentemente nessun motivo per riportare Balotelli al Milan e le preoccupazioni nascono più per l’impatto sullo spogliatoio che l’effettiva resa sul campo, peggio degli altri non potrà fare.

Dunque, vediamo qual è la situazione: a 7 giorni dalla fine del mercato al Milan per poter sperare di lottare per il terzo posto mancano: 2 centrocampisti, uno fisico per il lavoro sporco (un Kondogbia per intenderci) e un regista basso. Se proprio vogliamo esagerare o meglio se Mihajlovic dovrà per forza seguire il diktat presidenziale ci serve anche un trequartista. Senza contare che in attesa di Calabria abbiamo bisogno di un altro difensore di fascia. Ecco, a 7 giorni dalla fine del mercato siamo al punto che… arriva Balotelli. Qualcuno me lo deve spiegare perché o arriva Ibra domenica prossima (e non solo io non ci credo ma penso che non si potrebbe ugualmente competere per le prime posizioni ANCHE con lo svedese) oppure il pensiero losco…

Vedremo. Abbiamo schivato diverse pallottole fino ad oggi ma questa ci ha preso in pieno. E adesso, seduti sulla riva del fiume, vediamo quali altre iperboliche imprese riuscirà a compiere la nostra dirigenza.


----------



## James Watson (24 Agosto 2015)

mi viene il vomito.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

dopo un colpo così, come fai a non augurare il peggio a certe persone ? io non lo so....

vien voglia di mollare tutto e mandarli a quel paese. 
sembrava ci fossero le premesse per un cambiamento, una svolta, e invece siamo ancora qua, circondati dai soliti personaggi. 

adesso il prossimo è boateng, sicurissimo.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per la società il prestito secco è un affare, hai preso un giocatore che conosci già a 0 e non lo riscatterai mai, i tifosi lo vedranno come una riserva migliore di Matri e tutti contenti e felici.
> Matri non se ne andrà, lui e i suoi 2 mln l'anno, Balotelli invece sarà un'altra riserva pagata 3 mln per un anno, che come dici tu è un doppio colpo al cuore ai tifosi perché sostituisce pure Ibra (lo sapevano già, il teatrino ogni anno è inevitabile).
> In sostanza che cosa succede, Balotelli e il suo contrattone insulso al posto di Niang e del punto interrogativo Menez, fine.
> Fantastici comunque i tempi eh, hanno chiuso una trattativa insulsa di mezza giornata al 24 agosto perché prima ci doveva essere la telenovela Ibra.
> Questa è malafede veramente, verso i tifosi.



E' un affare per galliani, questo sicuro, anche perchè chissà i rigiri che ha col pizzaiolo. Da quando è arrivato Ibra nel 2010, non abbiamo fatto altro che fargli favori, senza avere mai nulla in cambio. 
Dal lato tecnico e di spogliatoio è un disastro. Come riserva mi tengo anzi Matri che Balotelli, che oltretutto ormai è più forte di lui solo nei videogiochi (non a caso a Liverpool l'anno scorso andava in tribuna per far spazio a Lambert e Borini, che sono peggio di Matri).
Per lo spogliatoio è una bomba atomica. In una squadra che ha un disperato bisogno di leader, di esempi positivi, una squadra che, a torto o a ragione, sta cercando di metter su un gruppo di calciatori italiani, privilegiando la serietà e la dedizione al talento, avere gente come Balotelli è un male assoluto.
Dal punto di vista mediatico, poi, è una sciagura. Si parlerà sempre e solo di lui, delle sue balotellate e dei suoi post su twitter. Torneremo ad essere un circo.
E' assurdo. Come diceva ieri Boban, non riesco a crederci l'abbiano fatto davvero. Mi sembra ancora di sognare....


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

varvez ha scritto:


> Eh no, perché allora mi tengo Matri. Se Balotelli (l’amore che non finisce) ritorna a sostituire il Bello del Calcio non ci stiamo. E sul web si capisce da che parte va il tifo, tranne quello della curva naturalmente, ormai abituata senza farsi troppo sentire a digerire qualsiasi cosa. Dunque è ufficiale, il Balo torna per un anno in prestito e la società ha pure il coraggio di presentarlo quasi come un colpo di mercato. No, dico io, ma la partita di ieri e gli ultimi due anni non hanno insegnato nulla? Ormai siamo al limite del pensiero losco… Non c’è apparentemente nessun motivo per riportare Balotelli al Milan e le preoccupazioni nascono più per l’impatto sullo spogliatoio che l’effettiva resa sul campo, peggio degli altri non potrà fare.
> 
> Dunque, vediamo qual è la situazione: a 7 giorni dalla fine del mercato al Milan per poter sperare di lottare per il terzo posto mancano: 2 centrocampisti, uno fisico per il lavoro sporco (un Kondogbia per intenderci) e un regista basso. Se proprio vogliamo esagerare o meglio se Mihajlovic dovrà per forza seguire il diktat presidenziale ci serve anche un trequartista. Senza contare che in attesa di Calabria abbiamo bisogno di un altro difensore di fascia. Ecco, a 7 giorni dalla fine del mercato siamo al punto che… arriva Balotelli. Qualcuno me lo deve spiegare perché o arriva Ibra domenica prossima (e non solo io non ci credo ma penso che non si potrebbe ugualmente competere per le prime posizioni ANCHE con lo svedese) oppure il pensiero losco…
> 
> Vedremo. Abbiamo schivato diverse pallottole fino ad oggi ma questa ci ha preso in pieno. E adesso, seduti sulla riva del fiume, vediamo quali altre iperboliche imprese riuscirà a compiere la nostra dirigenza.



Beh sentivo che molte squadre hanno ancora molto da fare sul mercato ma la realtà è solo una:
Esuberi: in difesa ancora non è partito nessuno, il campionato è cominciato e non c'è una coppia titolare/i centrali giocano assieme da neanche 2 partite (chiamala incompetenza), mancherebbe un terzino di fascia sinistra perché Antonelli a me non convince e non ha futuro qui.
A centrocampo beh non c'è altro da dire.
Davanti abbiamo molti problemi, stranamente, qualcuno deve partire, abbiamo ripreso la magagna Balotelli e c'è un equivoco tattico pazzesco sulla trequarti, in pratica non si sa chi giocherà titolare, non c'è un titolare e a parte quello uno deve andare via lo stesso (sia tra i finti trequartisti sia tra gli attaccanti).
A 7 giorni dalla chiusura siamo messi malissimo e arriva un altro attaccante costosissimo.
No ragazzi stiamo tranquilli che c'è tempo.


----------



## TheZio (24 Agosto 2015)

Potrei sopportare sopravalutello solo se prendiamo un Centrocampista di valore Europeo..
Quindi, a sto punto, no a Soriano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per piacere, qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi il senso di questa operazione (alla luce anche dell'assenza del diritto di riscatto!)? Sto diventando pazzo.



Sabotaggio interno, guerre intestine in società prima della cessione delle quote e intrallazzi non limpidi con Raiola.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*


L'ufficialità al momento non è ancora arrivata quindi non si sà se cè o meno il diritto di riscatto; al di là di questo onestamente parlando,tralasciando l'attesa/speranza/illusione di ibra, a 3 milioni è a mio avviso un ottimo colpo; Balotelli,personalmente lo detesto, ma come giocatore non è minimamente paragonabile a Matri a cui gli è molto ma molto superiore; come detto da altri utenti non arriva in pompa magna ma come un cane bastonato con la coda tra le gambe; in queste condizioni a mio avviso può essere di grande aiuto alla causa; andasse male cosa ci rimettiamo? nulla di nulla


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non esiste alcun motivo logico per cui un giocatore svogliato, richiesto da nessuna squadra in tutta Europa, che ha completamente saltato la preparazione estiva, storicamente dannoso per atteggiamenti in campo e fuori, debba approdare in una squadra piena zeppa di attaccanti che vorrebbe (?) rilanciarsi una volta per tutte
> 
> Malafede



Nient'altro da aggiungere


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente l'ipotesi "favore a Raiola"
> 
> Voglio dire, a me personalmente va bene perché non rischiamo di tenercelo, ma per la società è assolutamente svantaggioso





Admin ha scritto:


> Non ha alcun senso.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sabotaggio interno, guerre intestine in società prima della cessione delle quote.



Esatto, non ha senso. Numericamente in attacco siamo a posto, abbiamo assoluto bisogno di centrocampisti e lì stava intervenendo (seppur in modo disastroso come sempre, ma vabé...). Quindi che fa? Dal nulla sbuca Balotelli. Senza riscatto. Perché? Un doppio fine ci deve essere per forza, forse so stupido io.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Esatto, non ha senso. Numericamente in attacco siamo a posto, abbiamo assoluto bisogno di centrocampisti e lì stava intervenendo (seppur in modo disastroso come sempre, ma vabé...). Quindi che fa? Dal nulla sbuca Balotelli. Senza riscatto. Perché? Un doppio fine ci deve essere per forza, forse so stupido io.



numericamente in attacco siamo a posto: esatto!! ma solo numericamente,perche ditemi se siete convinti che il duo Bacca Adriano e bidoneria assortita cosa è in grado di garantire, lo abbiamo visto giusto giusto ieri sera...


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

Ecco se fosse prestito secco non sarei d'accordo.. Puta caso che rinsavisca all'improvviso?? Non possiamo riscattarlo?? E allora che ci paghino anche l'ingaggio a sto punto...


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi ce la stiamo pigliando con Galliani per l'operazione Balotelli, che male che vada è innocua e bene che vada (anche se è praticamente impossibili visti i neuroni), ci permetterebbe di recuperare un potenziale grande giocatore, e stiamo sviando sul vero problema del Milan, che è il grande centrocampista... E' per questo che dobbiamo prendercela con lui/loro non certo per Balotelli che ci costa praticamente niente vista l'imminente cessione di MAtri...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accordo Milan Liverpool per Balotelli. Il giocatore arriverà in prestito gratuito per un anno senza diritto di riscatto.*


Senza diritto  
Adesso resta un nodo da sciogliere: l'ingaggio, chi lo pagherà?


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> numericamente in attacco siamo a posto: esatto!! ma solo numericamente,perche ditemi se siete convinti che il duo Bacca Adriano e bidoneria assortita cosa è in grado di garantire, lo abbiamo visto giusto giusto ieri sera...


Se entra pazzotelli esce Matri sicuro, io speravo anche in un eventuale uscita di Cerci


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> numericamente in attacco siamo a posto: esatto!! ma solo numericamente,perche ditemi se siete convinti che il duo Bacca Adriano e bidoneria assortita cosa è in grado di garantire, lo abbiamo visto giusto giusto ieri sera...



Com tutto il dovuto rispetto. ..
Questo è proprio il pensiero della dirigenza !!!


CON UN CENTROCAMPO NULLO. . GLI ATTACCANTI FANNO ANCORA MENO


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> L'ufficialità al momento non è ancora arrivata quindi non si sà se cè o meno il diritto di riscatto; al di là di questo onestamente parlando,tralasciando l'attesa/speranza/illusione di ibra, a 3 milioni è a mio avviso un ottimo colpo; Balotelli,personalmente lo detesto, ma come giocatore non è minimamente paragonabile a Matri a cui gli è molto ma molto superiore; come detto da altri utenti non arriva in pompa magna ma come un cane bastonato con la coda tra le gambe; in queste condizioni a mio avviso può essere di grande aiuto alla causa; andasse male cosa ci rimettiamo? nulla di nulla





zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ce la stiamo pigliando con Galliani per l'operazione Balotelli, che male che vada è innocua e bene che vada (anche se è praticamente impossibili visti i neuroni), ci permetterebbe di recuperare un potenziale grande giocatore, e stiamo sviando sul vero problema del Milan, che è il grande centrocampista... E' per questo che dobbiamo prendercela con lui/loro non certo per Balotelli che ci costa praticamente niente vista l'imminente cessione di MAtri...



esatissimo; concordo in pieno,ci vuole un bel cc 
BASTA MATRI lui si che è innocuo ma per le difese avversarie


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> numericamente in attacco siamo a posto: esatto!! ma solo numericamente,perche ditemi se siete convinti che il duo Bacca Adriano e bidoneria assortita cosa è in grado di garantire, lo abbiamo visto giusto giusto ieri sera...



No, però Balotelli te lo abbassa il livello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2015)

*SKY FA CHIAREZZA :
Balotelli prende in Uk 6 circa LORDI .... In Italia prenderebbe 3,7 netti . Il Milan si è offerto di pagare 1,5 milioni e sta aspettando l'ok da parte dei Reds

Inoltre importantissimo , Balotelli ESCLUDE al 100% Ibra e conferma la partenza di Matri verso altre squadre *


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> No, però Balotelli te lo abbassa il livello.



Butcher ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione ma non la condivido; il mio sogno è Ibra per cui nutro ancora qualche speranza; a prescindere da questo a queste condizioni mi prendo volentieri Balotelli e via per sempre Matri e company e sono convinto che il livello realizzativo sale e di parecchio lo testimoniano i numeri della precedente esperienza


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Butcher ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione ma non la condivido; il mio sogno è Ibra per cui nutro ancora qualche speranza; a prescindere da questo a queste condizioni mi prendo volentieri Balotelli e via per sempre Matri e company e sono convinto che il livello realizzativo sale e di parecchio lo testimoniano i numeri della precedente esperienza



Il vero problema di balotelli è il cervello bacato, oltre ad essere ormai finito come calciatore (e come uomo) ma ovviamente spero che ad aver ragione sia tu, è che ormai le speranze in lui sono totalmente sepolte


----------



## markjordan (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per piacere, qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi il senso di questa operazione (alla luce anche dell'assenza del diritto di riscatto!)? Sto diventando pazzo.


e' un piacere a raiola (motivo sperabile ) viene come riserva con menez e niang rotti x cui al loro ritorno non serve riscattarlo
non vedo il problema balo vedo 2 immensi problemi a cc da 4 anni
l'arrivo di balo non preclude gli arrivi dei cc x cui non capisco certe esagerazioni 
si allena va in panca se no sta' a casa


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2015)

Se oltre Matri, esce anche un difensore trà Alex, e Paletta, più il centrocampista, che dovrebbe essere Nocerino, più il nulla facente Cerci, sarebbe una rosa da 25 giocatori, come voleva proprio il gallo


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (24 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (24 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

*Come ripetiamo sempre, su questo forum si postano notizie solo di fonti certe. Gli spifferi, le indiscrezioni, le voci di corridoio, degliamici di amici, dei cugini e degli insider non hanno spazio.*


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Agosto 2015)

Mah, sinceramente non vedo il problema in questo affare: esce la quinta punta (Matri) entra un'altra quinta punta (Balotelli), potenzialmente più forte e a titolo gratuito.
Il suo recupero è una sfida che Mihajlovic vuole raccogliere e su cui si prende delle belle responsabilità personali.
Se va male, al rientro di Menez e Niang finisce in tribuna, se va bene, può spostare gli equilibri.


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Se oltre Matri, esce anche un difensore trà Alex, e Paletta, più il centrocampista, che dovrebbe essere Nocerino, più il nulla facente Cerci, sarebbe una rosa da 25 giocatori, come voleva proprio il gallo



Che poi io se dovessi scegliere tra cacciare Matri e Cerci manderei via #ErRobbenDeVelletri


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2015)

Provare a farlo "tornare" (o piutosto "diventare") un calciatore e ridicolo se non abbiamo nemmeno il diritto di riscatto a cifra gia stabilita.


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Operazione demenziale.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Provare a farlo "tornare" (o piutosto "diventare") un calciatore e ridicolo se non abbiamo nemmeno il diritto di riscatto a cifra gia stabilita.



Poniamo che Balotelli giochi da trequartista come i primi tempi con Mancini e che faccia caterve di goal e assist.
Il Liverpool se lo ripiglierebbe? No.
Balotelli accetterebbe una destinazione differente dal Milan? No.
Non cambia quasi niente, insomma.
L'unica cosa che cambia è che il Milan pagherebbe di più rispetto a una cifra concordata con un diritto di riscatto. Affari loro, comunque.


----------



## markjordan (24 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Provare a farlo "tornare" (o piutosto "diventare") un calciatore e ridicolo se non abbiamo nemmeno il diritto di riscatto a cifra gia stabilita.


lo riscatti e gli dai 6m al'anno ? questo non ha senso 
e poi ti indica che viene come riserva


----------



## malos (24 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poniamo che Balotelli giochi da trequartista come i primi tempi con Mancini e che faccia caterve di goal e assist.
> Il Liverpool se lo ripiglierebbe? No.
> *Balotelli accetterebbe una destinazione differente dal Milan? No.*
> Non cambia quasi niente, insomma.
> L'unica cosa che cambia è che il Milan pagherebbe di più rispetto a una cifra concordata con un diritto di riscatto. Affari loro, comunque.



Oddio Raiola ha provato a sbolognarlo a tutti non penso senza l'assenso di Balotelli. Inutile girarci intorno siamo gli unici fessi che ci sono cascati.


----------



## The P (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per piacere, qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi il senso di questa operazione (alla luce anche dell'assenza del diritto di riscatto!)? Sto diventando pazzo.



Se il Milan prende Balotelli gratis per un anno è paga lo stipendio 1,5mln di euro, risparmia 1mln di euro di ingaggio di Matri, giocatore che Balotelli andrà a sostituire. E se il compito di Balotelli è quello di fare la quarta punta che entra a fine partita, sicuramente è molto più decisivo di Matri.

Questo è l'unico senso logico che posso sforzarmi di comprendere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile...mi sto vergognando


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Oddio Raiola ha provato a sbolognarlo a tutti non penso senza l'assenso di Balotelli. Inutile girarci intorno siamo gli unici fessi che ci sono cascati.



Se esplode qui (cosa improbabile), non accetterebbe nessun'altra destinazione. Vorrebbe restare qui a tutti i costi.


----------



## ilcondompelato (24 Agosto 2015)

altri 6 mln buttati nel wc.
fin quando il cravattaro pelato si occupera di mercato non usciremo mai da questo torpore in cui siamo finiti...neanche con 300 mln sarebbe in grado di allestire una squadra competitiva


----------



## ilcondompelato (24 Agosto 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo dice in maniera ironica, ma credo sia il momento di parlarne seriamente sulla malafede di Galliani. Questa operazione per me è la prova ultima e definitiva. Credo ci sia qualcosa addirittura di "loschissimo" dietro certe cose, datemi del pazzo, ma veramente sta cosa di Balotelli è fuori da ogni logica, se poi ci aggiungiamo tutte le robe degli ultimi anni insieme...



io lo sostengo da anni, ma non sono mai stato ironico a riguardo.
purtroppo non posso non pensare a questa ipotesi...ormai sono anni che il mercato ci offre solo pacchi e gente finita, molti dei quali hanno procuratori amici di merenda del pelato.


----------



## ilcondompelato (24 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> mario arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto
> milan e liverpool hanno trovato l'accordo per fare 50 e 50 sullo stipendio
> e stanno trattando il prezzo del riscatto il milan lo vuole a 10 massimo il liverpool chiede 15
> comunque io son felicissimo per il ritorno di mario ma lui non merita certi attacchi personali da parte dei tifosi...leggere certi attacchi gratuiti è disgustoso tanto piu che mario sta passando un momento personale triste per la scomparsa di suo papà a cui era legatissimo e ha bisogno d'affetto non di attacchi e insulti e mario li legge i forum
> ...


poveretto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.

Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*



Pure. Questa trattativa assume contorni orripilanti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pure. Questa trattativa assume contorni orripilanti



Beh, rimane pur sempre Laudisa... vediamo cosa dice Sky.


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Agosto 2015)

Vergogna. Punto.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS, Milan e Liverpool si divideranno lo stipendio di Balotelli (3M a testa). Il riscatto dovrebbe essere di 10M.*



Se è cosi ottima operazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*



*Quotate le ultime notizie*


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

Mah non capisco il prestito senza diritto. E puta caso esplode??? Ci tocca ridarglelo indietro??? Mah... Comunque ho letto da qualche parte che prende 6 lordi non netti, indi andremmo a pagare solo 1,5 di ingaggio, meno di Matri ma di cosa diavolo vi lamentate tutti??? Se sgarra è fuori rosa a me pare un'operazione piu' che intelligente. Avrei preferito il diritto di riscatto e non il prestito secco, ma va bene anche cosi'. Occhio l'ultimo giorno allo scambio Cerci Hernanes, ci metterei la firma....


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*



Quindi prestito oneroso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Agosto 2015)

Chiuso il colpo Balotelli fossi in Galliani farei un sondaggio per Pato detto Papero. Poi risolvo la questione trequartista con Ronaldinho, e gli proibisco di tenere una webcam in casa. Botto finale: Riccardo Kaka'. Galliani mode on. Che tanto Witsel, Gundogan e altri inutili non servono.


----------



## diavolo (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*


Quindi è un prestito oneroso?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*





zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah non capisco il prestito senza diritto. *E puta caso esplode???* Ci tocca ridarglelo indietro??? Mah... Comunque ho letto da qualche parte che prende 6 lordi non netti, indi andremmo a pagare solo 1,5 di ingaggio, meno di Matri ma di cosa diavolo vi lamentate tutti??? Se sgarra è fuori rosa a me pare un'operazione piu' che intelligente. Avrei preferito il diritto di riscatto e non il prestito secco, ma va bene anche cosi'. Occhio l'ultimo giorno allo scambio Cerci Hernanes, ci metterei la firma....



Ma esplode cosa? I fuochi artificiali in bagno?
Dai ragazzi....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*



Quindi in totale 8 milioni buttati nel cesso,ci compravi Fernando dallo Shakhtar. Basta,basta,basta!

Su Balotelli,sono un romantico lo ammetto e quella fiammella di speranza che possa finalmente mettere la testa a posto ammetto di averla,ma come detto è un sentimento romantico più che altro. Se penso col cervello non riesco a trovare un risvolto positivo di questa operazione e non vedo come a 25 anni Balotelli possa tornare almeno quello di 2 anni fa sul campo. Figuriamoci nello spogliatoio i casini che potrà fare. Spero di essere smentito,ma so già che non lo sarò. Ripeto,Balotelli ha senso solo con Ibra che lo tiene in riga.


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quindi è un prestito oneroso?



Non penso proprio, sennò non ci sarebbe stato da litigare per l'ingaggio, bastava pagare quello.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quindi è un prestito oneroso?



No ragazzi spero si riferisca al costo che andremmo ad affrontare noi, cioè quella cifra spero che sia la metà dell'ingaggio.... A me va bene ma gratis con metà ingaggio pagato, non certo un prestito oneroso....


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

E comunque vedo che non si mettono d'accordo, non mi pare cosi' facile questa trattativa o sbaglio??? Mah


----------



## raducioiu (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*


Pagare per il prestito? Non ci sono parole.
In pratica paghiamo interamente lo stipendio di Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma esplode cosa? I fuochi artificiali in bagno?
> Dai ragazzi....



Ma veramente.

Si fanno gli stessi discorsi di quando venne la prima volta, evidentemente non ci è bastato.


----------



## eldero (24 Agosto 2015)

6 milioni di euro tra costo prestito e ingaggio e se lo recuperiamo come giocatore non abbiamo neanche il diritto di riscattarlo....


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> 6 milioni di euro tra costo prestito e ingaggio e se lo recuperiamo come giocatore non abbiamo neanche il diritto di riscattarlo....


Tanto il Gallo mette sul piatto 10mln e se lo prende.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> 6 milioni di euro tra costo prestito e ingaggio e se lo recuperiamo come giocatore non abbiamo neanche il diritto di riscattarlo....



Questo si che sarebbe una stupidagine...

Oggi per oggi Balotelli non costa piu di 8 mln di euri, poi si lo recuperiamo.. ma è il solito Galliani, con o senza soldi il miglior dirigente italiano.. 

Sul serio mi chiederei quanto in euri guadagna facendo questo favore a Raiola e anche al Liverpool..


----------



## 4-3-3 (24 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Channel smentisce l'onerosità del prestito*


----------



## Isao (24 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Chiuso il colpo Balotelli fossi in Galliani farei un sondaggio per Pato detto Papero. Poi risolvo la questione trequartista con Ronaldinho, e gli proibisco di tenere una webcam in casa. Botto finale: Riccardo Kaka'. Galliani mode on. Che tanto Witsel, Gundogan e altri inutili non servono.



Pato-Boateng-Balotelli


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Comunque piuttosto che Balotello, vado a prendermi Lavezzi


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2015)

Praticamente la tassa raiola, affinché balotelli possa giocare e provare ad andare all'europeo


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Milan e Liverpool stanno ancora trattando sulle percentuali relative allo stipendio di Balotelli. La formula sarà quella del prestito puro, senza diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Laudisa: il costo del prestito sarà di 2,25M*



Due milioni e rotti per il quarto/quinto attaccante? SBROTFL


----------



## The P (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque piuttosto che Balotello, vado a prendermi Lavezzi



Pare che l'agente sia andato a cena con Mancini.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Praticamente la tassa raiola, affinché balotelli possa giocare e provare ad andare all'europeo



Sì, ma qualcosa Raiola un giorno dovrà darci in cambio. O stiamo ancora pagando l'acquisto di Ibra del 2010?


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma qualcosa Raiola un giorno dovrà darci in cambio. O stiamo ancora pagando l'acquisto di Ibra del 2010?



Io penso che questa sia una nuova tassa per un ritorno molto gradito stavolta...


----------



## Denni90 (24 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io penso che questa sia una nuova tassa per un ritorno molto gradito stavolta...



lo penso anche io ... sarà una settimana molto molto calda per me


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

il psg sta dando lavezzi all'inter per 6 mln......quanti ne danno via ? ibra ormai non si muove più.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma qualcosa Raiola un giorno dovrà darci in cambio. O stiamo ancora pagando l'acquisto di Ibra del 2010?



esatto... tutte tasse vecchie di 5 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

abbiamo schivato okaka, per poi andare a prendere la copia originale.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma qualcosa Raiola un giorno dovrà darci in cambio. O stiamo ancora pagando l'acquisto di Ibra del 2010?



rinnovo ad Abate-------> Rodrigo Ely (che poteva andare alla Juve)
ritorno di Balotelli-------> ?


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il psg sta dando lavezzi all'inter per 6 mln......quanti ne danno via ? ibra ormai non si muove più.



Danno via quelli che non gli servono.

Intanto Lacazette ha giocato malissimo l'ultima partita e molti l'han criticato dicendo di avere la testa al Psg.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*



sto male...operazione senza senso!


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*


----------



## Davidinho22 (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*



gratuito un corno, sono 3 mln di ingaggio (6 lordi) e poi una cosa, nello stranissimo caso paradossale lo dovessimo recuperare? torna al liverpool che lo vende al triplo?? poi vabbè è fantacalcio, questo qua non è che è finito, non è mai iniziato e soprattutto è l'ultima cosa che ci serve ora


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sto male...operazione senza senso!



Mihajlovic lo deve appendere al muro alla prima cavolata che fa. 
E speriamo che arrivi qualcun altro, possibilmente svedese, a dargli man forte.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*



...dovrebbe pagarci il Liverpool per il favore che facciamo.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic lo deve appendere al muro alla prima cavolata che fa.
> E speriamo che arrivi qualcun altro, possibilmente svedese, a dargli man forte.



secondo me, se Ibra viene lo fa l'anno prossimo.. questo potrebbe spiegare il perché non c'è il diritto di riscatto.. L'anno prossimo Balotelli non ci servirà più, perché ci sarà Ibra... ma forse mi sbaglio, è solo una teoria..


----------



## Sanji (24 Agosto 2015)

Ok quindi favore a Raiola e favore al Liverpool che non gli dovrà pagare quell'assurda clausola contrattuale... Bene così! Continuiamo a far beneficenza!


----------



## RickyKaka22 (24 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


>



aaahhaahahahah da morire questa gift!


----------



## walter 22 (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*



Le comiche. Società allo sbando.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me, se Ibra viene lo fa l'anno prossimo.. questo potrebbe spiegare il perché non c'è il diritto di riscatto.. L'anno prossimo Balotelli non ci servirà più, perché ci sarà Ibra... ma forse mi sbaglio, è solo una teoria..



Beh si lo prendiamo quando é ancora più vecchio. Mossa alla Galliani.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Le comiche. Società allo sbando.



E nessuno protesta, niente. Solo lievi comunicati stampa. A Roma avrebbero incendiato la città.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*



Speriano non le superi.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.

Anche Di Marzio conferma: Balotelli è tornato al Milan.*


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.*




Si vergognano di fare la conferenza? Fanno bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Balotelli è tornato al Milan.*


Ottima cosa la mancata conferenze. Non c'è bisogno da presentare un bel niente, arriva come l'ultima ruota del carro, purtroppo arriva ma facciamo finta di nulla, dobbiamo noi essere i primi a non dare importanza a questo uomo e calciatore insulso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Balotelli è tornato al Milan.*



*Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Il resto sarà a carico del Liverpool.*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Gli altri 4 resteranno a carico del Liverpool.*



Vabbè come Matri, ora però tocca darlo via immediatamente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè come Matri, ora però tocca darlo via immediatamente.



Matri pare alla Lazio, vediamo.


----------



## Fabregas (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: domani Balotelli sosterrà le visite mediche. Sarà prestito puro e gratuito.*



Neanche l'opzione sul riscatto...

Ma chi è quel maiale che partorisce simili operazioni di mercato?
Ci serve un centrocampista e invece si butta su un inutile "attaccante". 
Ma l'opera mica finisce qui... non soddisfatto del capolavoro lo prende in prestito secco. Magari diventa un giocatore con un minimo di mercato e noi trattati come un Albinoleffe qualunque...

Mi sta passando veramente la voglia di tifare, c'erano tutte le premesse per poter tornare ai fasti di un tempo ma il pagliaccio neanche con 100M riesce a tirare su una squadra.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Agosto 2015)

Va bene, ci ho messo un giorno intero a digerire la notizia. Ora sono costretto a tifare per Mario e _sperare_ che diventi un giocatore utile per noi ... ma il mio cervello quando aziono il tasto speranza si mette a sghignazzare furiosamente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Balotelli è tornato al Milan.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Il resto sarà a carico del Liverpool.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Il resto sarà a carico del Liverpool.*


Vabbè dai, il campo lo vedrà soltanto se avrà qualcosa da dare, non c'è l'obbligo di riscatto, il prestito è annuale... ci smeniamo soltanto due milioni. A questo punto speriamo che sia la tassa per Ibrahimovic.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2015)

Comunque con la possibile partenza di Matri, l'infortuni di Menez e Niang e l'inconsistente Cerci
al momento di fatto è praticamente titolare,
sono convinto che arrivi ancora qualcuno, magari un cacciatore tamar/vichingo.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno riesce a reperire la schermata di Milan Channel di 1 anno fa, quella tipo: "Milan senza Balotelli: più coesione, spogliatoio migliore, ecc."? GIusto per farmi due risate.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Il resto sarà a carico del Liverpool.*


----------



## joecole (24 Agosto 2015)

sul discorso del prestito secco io non vedo grandi problemi, per avere un reale mercato l'estate prossima Balo dovrà fare una montagna di goal... a 6mln netti nessuno lo va a prelevare dal Liverpool anche spendendo poco di cartellino.
Nel caso faccia bene e si trovi bene con Miha poi la sua volontà sarebbe decisiva.

Ma tanto non farà bene e sarà un peso quindi terminata la stagione torna al Liverpool.
Facciamo uscire Matri e prendiamo Balo a quasi lo stesso prezzo di ingaggio, la differenza è che Matri da riserva non rompe e si fa trovare pronto Balotelli non si allena e rompe pure le scatole.
Per me a Gennaio ci ritroviamo col Torres bis, un giocatore a cui dover pagare l'ingaggio e che non ci serve a nulla.

Operazione inutile e che non sposta nulla in positivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Balotelli è tornato al Milan.*



godo, cosa vuoi presentare ? 2 pagliacci, lui e galliani. 
almeno ci risparmiano un pò di bile nel fegato. 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Il resto sarà a carico del Liverpool.*



lo stipendio di matri, bene o male. 
adesso però sarebbe bello sbolognarlo a titolo definitivo, ma lotito è un altro braccino corto, glielo presteremo con ingaggio pagato da noi e finita lì.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2015)

Così , ma secondo voi è impossibile giocare con Luis - mononeurone e Bacca ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Così , ma secondo voi *è impossibile* giocare con Luis - mononeurone e Bacca ?


Ovviamente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Così , ma secondo voi è impossibile giocare con Luis - mononeurone e Bacca ?



Assolutamente no. Balotelli si gioca il posto con Luiz Adriano.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Così , ma secondo voi è impossibile giocare con Luis - mononeurone e Bacca ?



Ma non ci voglio manco pensare che questo comincia come titolare.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> 
> 
> Louis Gara ha scritto:
> ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Balotelli è tornato al Milan.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Il resto sarà a carico del Liverpool.*



Comunque se Balotelli prende il posto di Matri, davanti ne avremmo solo 3 di sani ed arruolabili fino a novembre. Restano comunque pochini. Menez sembra averne pure lui per diverso tempo.


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque se Balotelli prende il posto di Matri, davanti ne avremmo solo 3 di sani ed arruolabili fino a novembre. Restano comunque pochini. Menez sembra averne pure lui per diverso tempo.



Infatti secondo me ne arriva un altro.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque se Balotelli prende il posto di Matri, davanti ne avremmo solo 3 di sani ed arruolabili fino a novembre. Restano comunque pochini. Menez sembra averne pure lui per diverso tempo.



sulla gazza però parlano di affare matri-lazio solo in caso di superamento del preliminare di champions, quindi non è detto.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque se Balotelli prende il posto di Matri, davanti ne avremmo solo 3 di sani ed arruolabili fino a novembre. Restano comunque pochini. Menez sembra averne pure lui per diverso tempo.



Sì ma non sono morti, poi quando tornano tutti insieme che si fa ? Come querta va bene anche Cerci nel frattempo.

Certo per qualcuno si fa sempre un'eccezione.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Louis Gara ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2015)

prestito secco meglio, sarebbe la conferma che è l'ultima ruota del carro


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): Balotelli torna al Milan, domani visite mediche, firma e primo allenamento. Non verrà presentato in conferenza.
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Balotelli è tornato al Milan.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan pagherà 2M dello stipendio di Balotelli. Il resto sarà a carico del Liverpool.*





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Louis Gara ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...dovrebbe pagarci il Liverpool per il favore che facciamo.



Il Milan non vedra un euro, invece Galliani e Raiola... ....€ $ € $ € $ €


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> sul discorso del prestito secco io non vedo grandi problemi, per avere un reale mercato l'estate prossima Balo dovrà fare una montagna di goal... a 6mln netti nessuno lo va a prelevare dal Liverpool anche spendendo poco di cartellino.
> Nel caso faccia bene e si trovi bene con Miha poi la sua volontà sarebbe decisiva.
> 
> Ma tanto non farà bene e sarà un peso quindi terminata la stagione torna al Liverpool.
> ...



Premetto che detesto Balotelli come persona ma: la differenza tra lui e Matri è ABISSALE; Matri è innocuo per lo spogliatoio ma soprattutto per le difese avversarie,Balotelli deve essere gestito ,questa è la sua ultima chance e arriva con la coda tra le gambe senza nemmeno preentazione, sicuramente rispetto a Matri realizza molto ma molto di più, vedasi le percentuali realizzative di quando è stato la volta prima


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Agosto 2015)

Peggior acquisto della storia, stupido, inutile, un giocatore che fallisce da un'intera carriera ma continua a inquinare le squadre in cui va

Non hop parole


----------



## wildfrank (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Schifo, pietà, pena e pura incompetenza.



Evento a dir poco LUTTUOSO...


----------



## PoloNegativo (24 Agosto 2015)

Era meglio avere il diritto di riscatto. Adesso se deluderà, ipotesi più probabile, abbiamo buttato 4 milioni, se riusciamo nell'impresa il Liverpool lo riprende dopo appena un anno.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Now i'm here ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Nono, era un'altra dove c'erano tipo 3 punti favorevoli alla cessione di Balotelli


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Louis Gara ha scritto:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Louis Gara ha scritto:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Agosto 2015)

Ripeto, per me scambiare Balotelli per Matri ci sta e non di poco, così come sarebbe stato buono scambiare Soriano con Nocerino+conguaglio. Il problema è sempre lo stesso: piccoli miglioramenti in una rosa che avrebbe bisogno di innesti radicali.
Sono upgrade, con il plus che Balotelli ha comunque un potenziale, cosa che Matri sicuramente non ha. Che poi sia un rischio per lo spogliatoio, mah, almeno in quello Sinisa dovrebbe essere capace no? Il diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni sarebbe stato ottimo, ovviamente non ce l'abbiamo fatta a strapparlo, così in questo momento stiamo facendo un favore al Liverpool, ci stava scommeterci e godere degli (eventuali) frutti, ma col condor...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2015)

Le grafiche di Milan Channel


----------



## forzaplus44 (24 Agosto 2015)

siamo in lutto, domani mettiamoci tutti la fascia nera al braccio appena verrà ufficializzato!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2015)

Non lo presentano neanche tanto hanno la coda di paglia


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> rinnovo ad Abate-------> Rodrigo Ely (che poteva andare alla Juve)
> ritorno di Balotelli-------> ?



Ah già...torna Ibra, me n'ero dimenticato...secondo me ci porta anche Pogbà


----------



## S T B (25 Agosto 2015)

i ritorni al Milan non hanno mai funzionato. Figurarsi per uno che non è stato nessuno neanche alla prima tornata.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Il diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni sarebbe stato ottimo, ovviamente non ce l'abbiamo fatta a strapparlo, così in questo momento stiamo facendo un favore al Liverpool, ci stava scommeterci e godere degli (eventuali) frutti, ma col condor...



Per una societa come il Milan prendere giocatori in prestito secco non ha assolutamente nessun senso, vedi Van Ginkel.. Galliani ormai non ha piu vergogna, è un dellinquente dichiarato.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per una societa come il Milan prendere giocatori in prestito secco non ha assolutamente nessun senso, vedi Van Ginkel.. Galliani ormai non ha piu vergogna, è un dellinquente dichiarato.



Di Marzio ha specificato che per il momento, non si è parlato di riscatto. Se ne riparlerà a giugno.
Vogliono testare prima il giocatore.


----------



## Fabregas (25 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha specificato che per il momento, non si è parlato di riscatto. Se ne riparlerà a giugno.
> Vogliono testare prima il giocatore.



Se Balotelli -difficile ma non impossibile- diventasse un attaccante (non per forza ai livelli di Suarez e compagnia, un Bacca per intenderci) a Giungo lo paghi a peso d'oro e il Liverpool ci guadagna sia che lo voglia vendere sia che se lo voglia tenere. 

Insomma siamo alla pari della squadretta di serie B in cui mandi i giocatori a farsi le ossa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2015)

Ennesima dimostrazione che il favore è fatto al pizzaiolo raiola.. poi al liverpool se il giocatore combina qualcosa di buono.. [MENTION=2151]MaschioAlfa[/MENTION] No a questi termini!


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2015)

E intanto...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ennesima dimostrazione che il favore è fatto al pizzaiolo raiola.. poi al liverpool se il giocatore combina qualcosa di buono..
> E l inc..ata l hanno sempre i tifosi e la maglia



Si pensava che il fondo fosse stato toccato il 20 giugno, ma con questa mossa il Milan ha perso ancora più credibilità nel panorama internazionale.

Col massimo realismo, Ibra è un giocatore del Psg, non consideriamolo.
Raiola comunque restituirà il favore.

Ad esempio, sta cercando di piazzare Vilhena in Italia, un centrocampista giovanissimo del Feyenoord, uno di grande talento, su cui Tare ha già messo gli occhi per portarlo alla Lazio, ed è seguito pure dalla Fiorentina.
Raiola riproporrà il giocatore al Milan, sicuramente. Sta a Galliani e Berlusconi decidere cosa fare.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Insomma siamo alla pari della squadretta di serie B in cui mandi i giocatori a farsi le ossa.



Siamo ancora peggio, questo di Galliani, Raiola e compagnia si chiama camorra, incredibile nessuno al Milan capisca quello che sta facendo..

Dove sta Barbara? Bee?


----------



## nimloth (25 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora peggio, questo di Galliani, Raiola e compagnia si chiama camorra, incredibile nessuno al Milan capisca quello che sta facendo..
> 
> Dove sta Barbara? *Bee*?



Bee è occupato a contare i soldi persi dal crollo della borsa in Cina


----------



## Pamparulez (25 Agosto 2015)

Sta facendo le visite mediche. Gane over.
Siamo a martedi, la rosa è piena di indegni e il mercato in entrata è tragicomico


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ad esempio, sta cercando di piazzare Vilhena in Italia, un centrocampista giovanissimo del Feyenoord, uno di grande talento, su cui Tare ha già messo gli occhi per portarlo alla Lazio, ed è seguito pure dalla Fiorentina.
> Raiola riproporrà il giocatore al Milan, sicuramente. Sta a Galliani e Berlusconi decidere cosa fare.



seee?? Vilhena chi?? al massimo Galliani conosce Soriano o Cigarini. Questi nomi "esotici" non gli piacciono


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2015)

*Balotelli sta svolgendo le visite mediche presso la clinica la Madonnina.*


----------



## Gekyn (25 Agosto 2015)

Molto meglio di Matri, sicuramente è un upgrade


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Agosto 2015)

La cosa cheb non sopporto è il mancato diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Sta facendo le visite mediche. Gane over.
> Siamo a martedi, la rosa è piena di indegni e il mercato in entrata è tragicomico



Questa società è drogata di scommesse.

Pure con 400 milioni di budget sul mercato si sarebbe preso Cristiano Ronaldo e Goetze ma sarebbe rimasto De Jong e sarebbe tornato Balotelli.
Galliani e Berlusconi sono come una persona che ogni giorno va a scommettere. Quando questa persona si ritrova un po' di soldi, smette di scommettere o continua scommettendo di più?


----------



## Therealsalva (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si pensava che il fondo fosse stato toccato il 20 giugno, ma con questa mossa il Milan ha perso ancora più credibilità nel panorama internazionale.
> 
> Col massimo realismo, Ibra è un giocatore del Psg, non consideriamolo.
> Raiola comunque restituirà il favore.
> ...



Ce l'aveva già offerto l'estate scorsa, ma "era troppo giovane per giocare al Milan", meglio tenere Essien!


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> La cosa cheb non sopporto è il mancato diritto di riscatto.



Il Liverpool non lo riprenderebbe mai.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2015)

Siamo oramai gli zimbelli del panorama calcistico mondiale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Agosto 2015)

Sono sconvolto da questa operazione. Un giocatore inutile, scarso, stupido e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Impossibile credere alla buona fede di Galliani e Raiola.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Balotelli sta svolgendo le visite mediche presso la clinica la Madonnina.*


.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sono sconvolto da questa operazione. Un giocatore inutile, scarso, stupido e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Impossibile credere alla buona fede di Galliani e Raiola.



Quello che è incomprensibile è che la società ha abbandonato le trattative su Baselli e Valdifiori su pressione dei tifosi, e poi si presentano con Balotelli.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quello che è incomprensibile è che la società ha abbandonato le trattative su Baselli e Valdifiori su pressione dei tifosi, e poi si presentano con Balotelli.



Esatto.. Pensare poi l'inizio di Baselli rispetto a quello Bertolacci...


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sono sconvolto da questa operazione. Un giocatore inutile, scarso, stupido e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Impossibile credere alla buona fede di Galliani e Raiola.


.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Molto meglio di Matri, sicuramente è un upgrade



Sulla carta è un upgrade, ma un Balotelli ti sfascia tutta la squadra con la sua ignoranza e non è che abbiamo chissà che squadra coesa


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Balotelli sta svolgendo le visite mediche presso la clinica la Madonnina.*



Ennesima dimostrazione di come ci dobbiamo liberare il prima possibile di questo management che ormai vive solamente sugli allori del passato glorioso e pensa solamente ai ritorni di giocatori vecchi o finiti.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Balotelli sta svolgendo le visite mediche presso la clinica la Madonnina.*



Nessuno si beva che sia una trattativa nata in questi giorni.
Hanno uccellato tutti, tenendo nascosto il suo ritorno.
Figuriamoci cosa sarebbe successo se a giugno avrebbero comunicato il prestito di Balotelli.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Esatto.. Pensare poi l'inizio di Baselli rispetto a quello Bertolacci...



Rosico a vedere come stanno giocando loro è pure Kishna (che è di Raiola).
Che rimpianto.


----------



## 7sheva7 (25 Agosto 2015)

Io sono sicuro che farà bene, le prime 2-3 partite.
Dopodichè dimostrerà ancora una volta a tutti quello che è veramente: un non giocatore di calcio.
Ha un gran tiro, una ottima tecnica, un gran bel fisico, ma non è un giocatore di squadra, gioca da fermo, non aiuta i compagni, è mentalmente instabile sul campo di calcio e gli avversarsi che lo sanno lo provocheranno ogni secondo della partita come sempre hanno fatto e lui questa cosa non la regge, la può anche reggere per 2-3 partite poi gli si chiuderà la vena del cervello e rivedremo i soliti comportamenti e le solite polemiche.
Finirà che si parlerà di lui per le sue macchine, per le sue fidanzate, per i suoi tweet, per le sue scarpe, tutto distoglierà l'attenzione dal campo come sempre quando si parla di lui, mi ripeto è un non giocatore e noi non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuno si beva che sia una trattativa nata in questi giorni.
> Hanno uccellato tutti, tenendo nascosto il suo ritorno.
> Figuriamoci cosa sarebbe successo se a giugno avrebbero comunicato il prestito di Balotelli.



Contatti continui con il salumiereda giugno ad ora, non escludo affatto questa tua ipotesi, anzi, credo sia la piu reale.. Ed io pirla mi sono fatto incantare dal sogno ibra (che ad oggi senza regista servirebbe pure a poco)


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Contatti continui con il salumiereda giugno ad ora, non escludo affatto questa tua ipotesi, anzi, credo sia la piu reale.. Ed io pirla mi sono fatto incantare dal sogno ibra (che ad oggi senza regista servirebbe pure a poco)



Al contrario, senza regista ma con Ibra, avremmo di certo sopperito.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Contatti continui con il salumiereda giugno ad ora, non escludo affatto questa tua ipotesi, anzi, credo sia la piu reale.. Ed io pirla mi sono fatto incantare dal sogno ibra (che ad oggi senza regista servirebbe pure a poco)



Era venuto a Milanello già a marzo. Ai tempi era impensabile questa ipotesi, ma tutto torna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuno si beva che sia una trattativa nata in questi giorni.
> Hanno uccellato tutti, tenendo nascosto il suo ritorno.
> Figuriamoci cosa sarebbe successo se a giugno avrebbero comunicato il prestito di Balotelli.



Esatto.
Guarda, purtroppo ci sarà sempre qualcuno che si farà fregare.
Però ormai stanno facendo così tante cavolate, e con una tale costanza e, che il numero dei tifosi "raggirati" sarà sempre minore in futuro.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Era venuto a Milanello già a marzo. Ai tempi era impensabile questa ipotesi, ma tutto torna.



Ah ecco, il puzzle è sempre piu completo, non sapevo che fosse venuto a marzo


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2015)

roba da manicomio... speriamo vegeti in panchina.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2015)

*Le parole di Balotelli dopo le visite *-) http://www.milanworld.net/le-prime-...-al-milan-e-le-visite-vt31332.html#post799713


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2015)

Deve mettere la testa sotto terra.

Ma ancora più di lui deve sotterrarsi Galliani e tutto il Milan, da Berlusconi all'ultima figura con potere decisionale. Questa trattativa è l'emblema della società che rema contro.

Una vergogna assoluta e penso senza precedenti: un anno fa esatto lo si cacciava (giustamente) in quanto una persona orribile e di intralcio, oggi ritorna avviando la macchina del fango (innescata con Seedorf e Inzaghi) al contrario facendolo passare per figliol prodigo e redento.

Devono vergognarsi


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo problemi a centrocampo e noi compriamo un attaccante che nella scorsa stagione ha visto il campo di gioco la stessa quantità di volte della sottoscritta. Assurdo


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Abbiamo problemi a centrocampo e noi compriamo un attaccante che nella scorsa stagione ha visto il campo di gioco la stessa quantità di volte della sottoscritta. Assurdo



Punto più basso della storia del Milan dopo la Serie B.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Punto più basso della storia del Milan dopo la Serie B.



.


----------



## Isao (25 Agosto 2015)

Giornalai che già avanzano ipotesi di modulo con Balotelli titolare


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Giornalai che già avanzano ipotesi di modulo con Balotelli titolare



beh almeno da questo punto di vista possiamo stare abbastanza tranquilli. 

non so che preparazione abbia fatto col liverpool, ma mi pare abbia passato l'intera estate da fuori rosa praticamente, senza partecipare a neanche una amichevole o tournèe. 

almeno per un pò la coppia bacca-adriano avrà la certezza di giocare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Giornalai che già avanzano ipotesi di modulo con Balotelli titolare


Sarebbe vergognoso. Un colpo contro la meritocrazia. Un giocatore che negli ultimi anni non ha fatto NIENTE, non solo si è guadagnato ancora una volta un posto in un club di serie A con ingaggio di 6 milioni, ma viene messo anche titolare. Se è così, un applauso a Mihajlovic e viva il calcio.


----------



## Isao (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe vergognoso. Un colpo contro la meritocrazia. Un giocatore che negli ultimi anni non ha fatto NIENTE, non solo si è guadagnato ancora una volta un posto in un club di serie A con ingaggio di 6 milioni, ma viene messo anche titolare. Se è così, un applauso a Mihajlovic e viva il calcio.



Credo sia impossibile che avvenga. Però se avviene, immediatamente, zero fiducia su Miha.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Credo sia impossibile che avvenga. Però se avviene, immediatamente, zero fiducia su Miha.


Premetto che personalmente come persona non lo sopporto,ma poco importa; la questione è un'altra: se Balotelli dimostrerà di essere pronto sotto tutti gli aspetti per me prima gioca e meglio è; lo vedo benissimo con Bacca e gli va dato atto che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti,punizioni rigori quello che volete ma ha sempre segnato; al contrario è ovvio che finché non darà garanzie starà in panca


----------



## DannySa (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe vergognoso. Un colpo contro la meritocrazia. Un giocatore che negli ultimi anni non ha fatto NIENTE, non solo si è guadagnato ancora una volta un posto in un club di serie A con ingaggio di 6 milioni, ma viene messo anche titolare. Se è così, un applauso a Mihajlovic e viva il calcio.



Sinisa non è sereno, purtroppo la faccenda è molto semplice, questo si sta godendo il fatto di essere arrivato al Milan tanto che ha passato l'estate tra battutine (tipo quella su Romagnoli), frasi fatte, discorsi impeccabili ma le belle parole non si sono tradotte in risultati, siano essi colpi decenti sul mercato sia esso un gioco decente ad una squadra messa su a casaccio.
Un bravo allenatore non arriva al 25 agosto e si accorge solo allora che il cc fa d______are di brutto, chiedendo un mediocre come rinforzo che tra l'altro non servirebbe a nulla, aggiungendo un attaccante costoso che è una riserva ma pur non meritandolo ha trovato gli asini che lo hanno accolto come se meritasse chissà quali lodi, tra l'altro potrebbe giocare titolare già da subito, trattato come un campione da recuperare e fatto seguire da delle persone che lo controllino manco fosse un super campione.
Mi sta scadendo di brutto, purtroppo questo ha pensato che fosse giusto portarsi gente dalla provincia tanto era impossibile fare peggio dell'anno scorso, il punto è che quando spendi 100 mln male un po' di colpe le hai anche tu, soprattutto se le ultime cartucce le spari per gente di seconda/terza fascia.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe vergognoso. Un colpo contro la meritocrazia. Un giocatore che negli ultimi anni non ha fatto NIENTE, non solo si è guadagnato ancora una volta un posto in un club di serie A con ingaggio di 6 milioni, ma viene messo anche titolare. Se è così, un applauso a Mihajlovic e viva il calcio.



Mihajlovic proverà sicuramente Balotelli trequartista.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic proverà sicuramente Balotelli trequartista.



Sì, magari anche regista davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, magari anche regista davanti alla difesa.



E' un ruolo che ha fatto all'Inter.
Visto che c'è tanto vale tentare, piuttosto che giocare con Honda e Bonaventura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2015)

*Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic proverà sicuramente Balotelli trequartista.


Da quando Balotelli ha visione di gioco?


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



E buonanotte ai suonatori


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*


Inutile, con Galliani e Berlusconi ci sarà un futuro nero anche con i milioni da spendere.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic proverà sicuramente Balotelli trequartista.



E sarebbe una ottima idea


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*




Ma era scontato. Questo ci resterà sul groppone per tanti tanti anni.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



Non è sempre il 25 maggio 2005, quindi a Liverpool stiano calmi. Il prossimo anno se lo riprendono, punto e basta.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2015)

E' brutto da dire, non avrei voluto dirlo, ma dopo Bacca, nella nostra rosa solo Balotelli può risolvere le partite con una giocata o un calcio da fermo. E' un dato di fatto..


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



No
No
No
No
No
No
No



Admin ha scritto:


> Ma era scontato. Questo ci resterà sul groppone per tanti tanti anni.



Tutto questo perché l'unico fenomeno immanicato con Raiola ce l'abbiamo noi


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



Ci proveranno a dire che è una cosa nata in questi giorni, ma per favore, nessuno se la beva.


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*


dal presidente all'allenatore sono tutti d'accordo a fare sta boiata, bene.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Da quando Balotelli ha visione di gioco?



Non ce l'ha infatti.
Immaginalo come un trequartista alla Boateng ma con molta più tecnica, forza fisica e potenzialità di segnare e di fare assist. 
In teoria...


----------



## Milanforever63 (25 Agosto 2015)

ragazzi .. ormai è andata .. unica cosa in cui sperare è che effettivamente alla prima eventuale ****.. del Balo venga sul serio messo alla porta senza se e senza ma ...


----------



## DannySa (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



In qualche modo faranno, rendetevi conto che per Balotelli vale lo stesso discorso di Boateng, questi giocatori sono talmente insensati che potrebbero rimanere stabili solo in una squadra come la nostra, Boateng farebbe carte false per tornare tanto gli basterebbe fare 3 gol in tutta la stagione e battere il petto quando esulta che lo farebbero rimanere senza problemi, aldilà delle prestazioni e del rendimento nell'arco di un anno.
Vale lo stesso per Balotelli, Raiola l'anno prossimo spingerà perché ce lo riprendiamo e trovi stabilità, tanto peggio di essere considerato un giocatore ridicolo non può essere e Raiola non può permettersi di avere un giocatore così che si svaluta anno dopo anno.. e chi è la cura? ovviamente gli asini del Milan.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ha infatti.
> Immaginalo come un trequartista alla Boateng ma con molta più tecnica, forza fisica e potenzialità di segnare e di fare assist.
> In teoria...



Il suo problema che non corre, non copre.. Sa solo calciare. Con un centrocampo con Bertiolacci e Bonaventura/Soriano e Balotelli trequarista più Bacca e Adriano prendiamo come minimo 3 gol a partita...


----------



## Memories of the Time (25 Agosto 2015)

Gente, il diritto di riscatto ci dovrebbe essere, la nostra speranza deve essere che Balo si trova bene, Miha lo raddrizza e lo prendiamo a giugno. 
Se invece non dovesse andare così, a giugno lo rispediamo a Liverpool.

Abbiamo solo da guadagnarci da un diritto di riscatto


----------



## Milanforever63 (25 Agosto 2015)

peccato che se ho capito bene è prstito secco SENZA diritto di riscatto


----------



## Memories of the Time (25 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> peccato che se ho capito bene è prstito secco SENZA diritto di riscatto



Ovviamente sì, mi riferivo alle parole di Di Stefano


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Il suo problema che non corre, non copre.. Sa solo calciare. Con un centrocampo con Bertiolacci e Bonaventura/Soriano e Balotelli trequarista più Bacca e Adriano prendiamo come minimo 3 gol a partita...



Dovrà correre. Non ci sono alternative se non vuole essere rispedito a gennaio.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



da quanto riporta Di Stefano quindi Mihajlovic ha grossi "meriti" nell'arrivo di Mario...


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



Progetto nullo anche quest'anno.

Per me faremo peggio dello scorso anno.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dovrà correre. Non ci sono alternative se non vuole essere rispedito a gennaio.



Non ha mai corso in carriera, se non alle prime esperienze all'Inter. Viene da un anno dove ha visto più tribuna che campo e presumibilmente non ha fatto nemmeno la preparazione con la squadra. Anche se volesse correre, non ce la farebbe.

Mamma mia, che disgusto


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



Sinisa fa questo, sinisa fa quello, il sergente ecc.., a me ha gia rotto pure lui, penso che tra qualche giornata troveremo il topic aperto per chi sarà il nuovo allenatore per la prossima stagione, dato che questa è stata praticamente compromessa a giugno col triplo colpo mancato, Jackson, Kondo e Ibra, senza dimenticare la farsa dani alves, serve un allenatore mondiale come mourinho, guardiola, altrimenti non se ne esce.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2015)

poi ci credo che i top player non ci cagano nemmeno, ma che credibilità possiamo avere agli occhi di certi giocatori con operazioni così demenziali? siamo una barzelletta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2015)

Campionato finito per me, troverò altro da fare.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Agosto 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> Sinisa fa questo, sinisa fa quello, il sergente ecc.., a me ha gia rotto pure lui, penso che tra qualche giornata troveremo il topic aperto per chi sarà il nuovo allenatore per la prossima stagione, dato che questa è stata praticamente compromessa a giugno col triplo colpo mancato, Jackson, Kondo e Ibra, senza dimenticare la farsa dani alves, serve un allenatore mondiale come mourinho, guardiola, altrimenti non se ne esce.


Secondo me siamo troppo severi, alla squadra manca un vero centrocampista e per il resto è una buona squadra che può dire la sua.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo troppo severi, alla squadra manca un vero centrocampista e per il resto è una buona squadra che può dire la sua.



si ok, però noi dobbiamo andare in champions assolutamente quest'anno, altri risultati sarebbero un fallimento. Anche con un centrocampista non sono così certo che ci riusciremo. Lo spero. Poi se il centrocampista è Soriano addio speranze...


----------



## Principe (25 Agosto 2015)

La Cosa Che fa piu schifo sono gli pseudo Tifosi milanisti che lo stanno aspettando a casa Milan . Ma come sono messi ?


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo troppo severi, alla squadra manca un vero centrocampista e per il resto è una buona squadra che può dire la sua.





ildemone85 ha scritto:


> Sinisa fa questo, sinisa fa quello, il sergente ecc.., a me ha gia rotto pure lui, penso che tra qualche giornata troveremo il topic aperto per chi sarà il nuovo allenatore per la prossima stagione, dato che questa è stata praticamente compromessa a giugno col triplo colpo mancato, Jackson, Kondo e Ibra, senza dimenticare la farsa dani alves, serve un allenatore mondiale come mourinho, guardiola, altrimenti non se ne esce.


un allenatore mondiale non viene certo ad allenare un club che non fa nemmeno le coppe!!! 
quoto franck3211 con un buon cc siamo a posto; già sarei contento di lottare per i primi 3 posti visto che veniamo da 2 campionati orribili


----------



## franck3211 (25 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> si ok, però noi dobbiamo andare in champions assolutamente quest'anno, altri risultati sarebbero un fallimento. Anche con un centrocampista non sono così certo che ci riusciremo. Lo spero. Poi se il centrocampista è Soriano addio speranze...



Logico parlavo di un centrocampista forte, non di Soriano. Il calcio non è una scienza esatta purtroppo, personalmente se prendono il centrocampista e si inizia a giocare bene e si lotta per il terzo posto dato che roma e juve sono inavvicnabili, io sarei contento. Poi si può finire anche quarti o quinti ma almeno c'è stata competizione e abbiamo lottato.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



Ho enormi dubbi su Mario, nonostante l'abbia sempre sostenuto..

Scontato dire poi che la squadra necessità d'altro.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> La Cosa Che fa piu schifo sono gli pseudo Tifosi milanisti che lo stanno aspettando a casa Milan . Ma come sono messi ?



Saranno attori pagati da quell'essere con la cravatta gialla


----------



## Jack14 (25 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Logico parlavo di un centrocampista forte, non di Soriano. Il calcio non è una scienza esatta purtroppo, personalmente se prendono il centrocampista e si inizia a giocare bene e si lotta per il terzo posto dato che roma e juve sono inavvicnabili, io sarei contento. Poi si può finire anche quarti o quinti ma almeno c'è stata competizione e abbiamo lottato.



Questo è vero. Però dopo aver speso più di 100M (se prendiamo davvero un buon centrocampista che non sia Soriano) io mi aspettavo sinceramente di più che lottare forse per un terzo posto e magari arrivare quarti o quinti. Quest'anno il risultato minimo doveva essere il terzo posto, siamo il Milan. Squadre come Napoli e Roma devono assolutamente starci dietro. E se punti Ibra non puoi poi prendere il Balotelli di turno...


----------



## franck3211 (25 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero. Però dopo aver speso più di 100M (se prendiamo davvero un buon centrocampista che non sia Soriano) io mi aspettavo sinceramente di più che lottare forse per un terzo posto e magari arrivare quarti o quinti. Quest'anno il risultato minimo doveva essere il terzo posto, siamo il Milan. Squadre come Napoli e Roma devono assolutamente starci dietro. E se punti Ibra non puoi poi prendere il Balotelli di turno...


su questo sono d'accordo, è vero aver speso 100 milioni ma rendiamoci conto che non facciamo mercato da una vita, la squadra ha necessità in ogni reparto (tranne portieri). Se lotto per il terzo posto e poi faccio quinto simai a poca distanza dalla terza significa che almeno ho lavorato bene e ho creato una base buona.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> su questo sono d'accordo, è vero aver speso 100 milioni ma rendiamoci conto che non facciamo mercato da una vita, la squadra ha necessità in ogni reparto (tranne portieri). Se lotto per il terzo posto e poi faccio quinto simai a poca distanza dalla terza significa che almeno ho lavorato bene e ho creato una base buona.



si ma io sarei anche felice di tornare a lottare per il terzo posto. Sarà meno felice Bee che sgancia i soldi e forse non si arriva in champions. Il problema a mio avviso che ci sono squade che spendendo molti meno soldi (fiorentina, lazio, roma) ancora ci bastonano. Questo non va bene. Come non va bene riprendere balotelli, kaka, ecc... Ma poi torniamo a dire sempre le stesse cose, che non si comprano giovani promettenti (a parte romagnoli), che non si hanno osservatori e direttore sportivo. Manca quello che un tempo ci faceva essere i numero 1. Comunque assodato questo accontentiamoci di lottare per il terzo posto


----------



## franck3211 (25 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> si ma io sarei anche felice di tornare a lottare per il terzo posto. Sarà meno felice Bee che sgancia i soldi e forse non si arriva in champions. Il problema a mio avviso che ci sono squade che spendendo molti meno soldi (fiorentina, lazio, roma) ancora ci bastonano. Questo non va bene. Come non va bene riprendere balotelli, kaka, ecc... Ma poi torniamo a dire sempre le stesse cose, che non si comprano giovani promettenti (a parte romagnoli), che non si hanno osservatori e direttore sportivo. Manca quello che un tempo ci faceva essere i numero 1. Comunque assodato questo accontentiamoci di lottare per il terzo posto


Hai ragione purtroppo siamo in mano a certi soggetti, c'è poco da fare. Speriamo di aver speso bene e di prendere un bel centrocampista.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione purtroppo siamo in mano a certi soggetti, c'è poco da fare. Speriamo di aver speso bene e di prendere un bel centrocampista.



Se comprano un cc forte si lotta per i primi 3; vi fate condizionare dalla prima partita, ne occorrono 10 per farsi un'idea; la Juve ha perso il Napoli ha perso l'Inter ha fatto ridere, ma cosa hanno tanto di più di noi se come ripeto compriamo un bel cc?


----------



## franck3211 (25 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se comprano un cc forte si lotta per i primi 3; vi fate condizionare dalla prima partita, ne occorrono 10 per farsi un'idea; la Juve ha perso il Napoli ha perso l'Inter ha fatto ridere, ma cosa hanno tanto di più di noi se come ripeto compriamo un bel cc?



cerchiamo di non finire ot. Comunque a mio avviso con un centrocampista buono possiamo giocarcela con tutti. Ovviamente Roma e Juve sono più rodate e hanno qualcosa in più anche a livello mentale


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*



Non ce lo leveremo più di torno.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sinisa non è sereno, purtroppo la faccenda è molto semplice, questo si sta godendo il fatto di essere arrivato al Milan tanto che ha passato l'estate tra battutine (tipo quella su Romagnoli), frasi fatte, discorsi impeccabili ma le belle parole non si sono tradotte in risultati, siano essi colpi decenti sul mercato sia esso un gioco decente ad una squadra messa su a casaccio.
> Un bravo allenatore non arriva al 25 agosto e si accorge solo allora che il cc fa d______are di brutto, chiedendo un mediocre come rinforzo che tra l'altro non servirebbe a nulla, aggiungendo un attaccante costoso che è una riserva ma pur non meritandolo ha trovato gli asini che lo hanno accolto come se meritasse chissà quali lodi, tra l'altro potrebbe giocare titolare già da subito, trattato come un campione da recuperare e fatto seguire da delle persone che lo controllino manco fosse un super campione.
> Mi sta scadendo di brutto, purtroppo questo ha pensato che fosse giusto portarsi gente dalla provincia tanto era impossibile fare peggio dell'anno scorso, il punto è che quando spendi 100 mln male un po' di colpe le hai anche tu, soprattutto se le ultime cartucce le spari per gente di seconda/terza fascia.



La pensiamo UGUALE!


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non ce lo leveremo più di torno.



Intanto è partita la "contraerea" rossonera, come la chiama Gian Luca Rossi.
Non mi riferisco a MC che è un canale istituzionale ma a tutti gli altri.

_operazione interessante_

_suggestivo_

_potrebbe chiudere la carriera al Milan_


Italia e libertà di stampa non possono stare nella stessa riga, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> La Cosa Che fa piu schifo sono gli pseudo Tifosi milanisti che lo stanno aspettando a casa Milan . Ma come sono messi ?



Pagati da Berlusconi e Galliani?


----------



## Pamparulez (25 Agosto 2015)

Prima di arrivare a Casa Milan per firmare il contratto, Mario Balotelli ha fatto sosta al ristorante "Giannino" per pranzare. 
Ahahahaha non poteva mancare la tassa giannino in tutta questa pagliacciata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: "Il Liverpool non ha alcuna intenzione di riprendersi Balotelli tra un anno. Se l'attaccante farà bene, il Milan dunque potrebbe facilmente provare a tenerlo sulla base di circa 10M di euro. L'idea del suo ritorno è nata a Raiola una volta constatata l'impossibilità di liberare Ibrahimovic. Galliani l'ha girata a Berlusconi che ha voluto sapere il parere di Sinisa. Avuto l'ok del tecnico, si sono convinti pure Galliani e Berlusconi".*


Insomma, le cose stanno così: quattro amici vengono da una lunga scampagnata e non hanno avuto la possibilità di bere alcunché, hanno la gola secca e hanno bisogno di dissetarsi, ad un certo punto uno di loro dice: "Raga, ho una sete infernale, però voglio bere qualcosa di buono", al che i quattro amici entrano in una champagneria e chiedono del Moët, tuttavia il prezzo è molto alto, i ragazzi non riescono a mettere insieme i soldi ed escono dal posto. Tutti e quattro non sanno che fare ma ad un certo punto ad uno di loro giunge una brillante idea: "Raga, vi sta bene se orino in un cartone della spazzatura e beviamo quella?", tutti rispondono entusiasti di sì, così il ragazzo va a pisciare in un brick vuoto e tutti bevono allegramente del piscio caldo.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Pagati da Berlusconi e Galliani?



Io non sono ne pseudo tifoso nenmeno pagato da nessuno, oddio quel dellinquente di Galliani ma sto al cento per cento con Mario.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> La Cosa Che fa piu schifo sono gli pseudo Tifosi milanisti che lo stanno aspettando a casa Milan . Ma come sono messi ?


Magari per fischiarlo e contestarlo, MAGARI. Altrimenti che dire, la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Magari per fischiarlo e contestarlo, MAGARI. Altrimenti che dire, la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta.



********* è chi non rispeta le opinioni altrui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> La Cosa Che fa piu schifo sono gli pseudo Tifosi milanisti che lo stanno aspettando a casa Milan . Ma come sono messi ?



Sono messi molto bene, con il portafoglio appena riempito da qualcuno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2015)

*Balotelli indosserà nuovamente la maglia numero 45.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Balotelli indosserà nuovamente la maglia numero 45.*


Io gli metterei la 71.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io non sono ne pseudo tifoso nenmeno pagato da nessuno, oddio quel dellinquente di Galliani ma sto al cento per cento con Mario.


Chrissonero rispetto la tua opinione ma non puoi oggettivamente appoggiare Balotelli al 100%; non è un professionista esemplare é un pallone gonfiato supermontato, paragonalo a un comportamento di gente tipo Messi ,Xavi, Ibra è tanti altri top player veri professionisti; detto questo io ho solo la speranza che faccia l'unica cosa che ci serve:I GOL


----------



## Gas (25 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Chrissonero rispetto la tua opinione ma non puoi oggettivamente appoggiare Balotelli al 100%; non è un professionista esemplare é un pallone gonfiato supermontato, paragonalo a un comportamento di gente tipo Messi ,Xavi, Ibra è tanti altri top player veri professionisti; detto questo io ho solo la speranza che faccia l'unica cosa che ci serve:I GOL



"Eh ma ha talento" - Cit. sostenitori di Balo.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Chrissonero rispetto la tua opinione ma non puoi oggettivamente appoggiare Balotelli al 100%; non è un professionista esemplare é un pallone gonfiato supermontato, paragonalo a un comportamento di gente tipo Messi ,Xavi, Ibra è tanti altri top player veri professionisti; detto questo io ho solo la speranza che faccia l'unica cosa che ci serve:I GOL



Anche io rispetto la tua opinione ma io lo giudico per quello che fa sul campo, è con nostra maglia ha fatto bene ha differenza di tanti altri "professionisti", poi la sua vita privata non mi interessa..


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (25 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2173]ronaldinhogaucho80[/MENTION] ti è già stato detto di rispettare le opinioni altrui, di non etichettare i tifosi e di non scatenare flame.

Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche io rispetto la tua opinione ma io lo giudico per quello che fa sul campo, è con nostra maglia ha fatto bene ha differenza di tanti altri "professionisti", poi la sua vita privata non mi interessa..



Beh se guardiamo solo quell'aspetto sono d'accordissimo con te,l'ho scritto anche in molti post precedenti, ho scritto che se si dimostrasse subito pronto per me deve giocare subito ma questo però non vuol dire stare con Balotelli al 100 %...


----------



## Morghot (25 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche io rispetto la tua opinione ma io lo giudico per quello che fa sul campo, è con nostra maglia ha fatto bene ha differenza di tanti altri "professionisti", poi la sua vita privata non mi interessa..



Quoto, e poi non dimentichiamoci che lo prendiamo per sostituire matri... cioè non so se mi spiego, anche gli haters più accaniti del baluba non possono non ammettere che è centomila volte meglio.

Se poi fallisce di nuovo (cosa probabilissima) pace, però è un rischio 0, non ci perdiamo niente noi.


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (25 Agosto 2015)

ok...


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (25 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2173]ronaldinhogaucho80[/MENTION] ti è già stato detto di rispettare le opinioni altrui, di non etichettare i tifosi e di non scatenare flame.
> 
> Ultimo avvertimento.



ok

una sola domanda:
ma se io son strafelice dell'arrivo di Balo non posso esprimerlo perchè urto chi non è felice del suo arrivo?
a me urtano tantissimo quelli che continuano ad insultarlo...


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> a me urtano tantissimo quelli che continuano ad insultarlo...



Penso lo stesso..


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Penso lo stesso..


Quoto
Non serve a niente insultarlo; anzi per certi versi va apprezzato essendo tifoso da tempi non sospetti ; ora però si metta sotto massimo impegno meno parla e meglio è ma soprattutto tanti GOAL


----------



## Milanforever63 (25 Agosto 2015)

Se si da un'ultima possibilità ( e io penso che a queste condizioni vada fatto ) non deve essere insultato ... sta a lui impegnarsi ..ma insultarlo per partito preso è una scemenza


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Non serve a niente insultarlo; anzi per certi versi va apprezzato essendo tifoso da tempi non sospetti ; ora però si metta sotto massimo impegno meno parla e meglio è ma soprattutto tanti GOAL





Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Se si da un'ultima possibilità ( e io penso che a queste condizioni vada fatto ) non deve essere insultato ... sta a lui impegnarsi ..ma insultarlo per partito preso è una scemenza


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Se si da un'ultima possibilità ( e io penso che a queste condizioni vada fatto ) non deve essere insultato ... sta a lui impegnarsi ..ma insultarlo per partito preso è una scemenza



Va insultato chi lo ha ripreso.


----------



## joecole (25 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Non serve a niente insultarlo; anzi per certi versi va apprezzato essendo tifoso da tempi non sospetti ; ora però si metta sotto massimo impegno meno parla e meglio è ma soprattutto tanti GOAL



tifoso?
se lo fosse il Milan non dovrebbe pagargli metà ingaggio, dovrebbe abbonarlo lui per lo sforzo fatto di dargli un'altra possibilità.

Ancora pensate che i calciatori siano dei tifosi, ma per favore


----------



## Denni90 (25 Agosto 2015)

ma come mai ancora niente annuncio ufficiale? o.o


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2015)

Ormai che bisogna fare, sperare!!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (26 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma come mai ancora niente annuncio ufficiale? o.o



Appunto...


----------



## Biss (26 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Appunto...



Teatrino della società....devono far vedere ai tifosi che con Balotelli vogliono usare il pugno duro quindi nessuna importanza mediatica


----------



## wfiesso (26 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Non serve a niente insultarlo; anzi per certi versi va apprezzato essendo tifoso da tempi non sospetti ; ora però si metta sotto massimo impegno meno parla e meglio è ma soprattutto tanti GOAL



sugli insulti concordo, ma che sia una bomba a orologeria è un dato di fatto.
sul fatto di apprezzarlo dico ma anche no, deve guadagnarsi la fiducia e l'apprezzamento, sopratutto dal punto di vista professionale, tanto speranze su di lui non ne ripongo proprio, se dovesse far bene sarei moooooolto sorpreso, ma non credo proprio lo sarò


----------

